# Als Mann weiblichen Charakter spielen



## vonCarstein (11. Januar 2008)

Hi

wollt mal wissen ob ihr als Jungs auch weibliche Charaktere spielt bzw als Mädels auch mal einen männlichen Chara ausprobiert habt.

Was spricht dafür, was dagegen, findet ihr sowas gut oder blöd... was is eure Meinung dazu ?

WoW hat ja einen relativ hohen Anteil an Frauen - für ein Computerspiel jedenfalls - und grad eine Rollenspielwelt lebt ja davon, dass es viele unterschiedliche Charaktere gibt, wie auch bei den Geschlechtern. Denke der hohe Frauenanteil führt auch dazu, dass es viele weibliche Charaktere gibt.
Gibts trotzdem Jungs, die die Spielwelt mit weiblichen Chara's spielen, wenn ja warum ?

Ich selbst hab jetzt nach etlichen männlichen Chara's meinen ersten weiblichen Charakter angefangen, was irgendwie dadurch kam, dass ich beim Questen mit meinem Orkjäger eine Blutelfin- Schattenpriesterin beobachtet habe und dass doch klasse aus sah, die komplette Ercheinung, die Cast- Animationen usw.


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (11. Januar 2008)

<< will keinen gayelfen zoggen deswegen weiblichen Bl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigJan (11. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab nur weibliche chars. Weibliche Trollhunterin, Weiblichen Druiden.  Hab das einfach mal irgetwann für mich entschieden das ich nurnoch weibchen spiel ^^ frag mich net warum hat keinen besonderen grund.


----------



## Tikume (11. Januar 2008)

Es ist ein Rollenspiel. Ich hab noch nie ne Schüler oder Einzelhandelskaufmann-Klasse in Wow gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Thema wurde schon X-Mal durchgekaut und total unspektakulär. Die meisten Spieler haben Chars von verschiedenem Geschlecht - warum auch nicht?


----------



## Theobald (11. Januar 2008)

Ich habe immer den Char mit dem Geschlecht gespielt, was in meinen Augen stimmiger aussah. 
Obwohl ich ein Kerl bin, habe ich jede Menge weiblicher Chars gehabt. Warum auch nicht, das zählt ja zur spielerischen Freiheit. 
Man hat mit einem weiblichen Char im Spiel sowieso nur Vorteile, wenn man durch seine Kommunikation nicht direkt auf den Spieler hinter dem Char schließen läßt.

Gab damals ( spiele seit 6 Monaten nicht mehr ) mehr als genug Spieler, die meinen beiden 70er Blutelfen bereitwillig geholfen haben, während sie bei einem "männlichen" Blutelfen eher alle fünfe gerade sein ließen.


----------



## Sweny (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
für mich ist es kein Problem wenn ein Mann/Junge einen weiblichen Charakter spielt, auch nicht wenn eine Frau/Mädchen einen männlichen Charakter spielt, warum auch nicht? 
Manchen gefallen die animationen besser oder was auch immer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selber spiele im moment einen männlichen Blutelf Priester hoch weil mir einfach die Animationen besser gefallen, und ich wollte unbedingt einen Priester auf der Horde seite, aber keinen Troll oder Untote, also kam Blutelfen nur in Frage aber bei den Blutelfen gefällt mir bei den weiblichen die Zauber Animationen nicht, also ne Männlicher Blutelf! Ich bin sehr zufrieden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Loco (11. Januar 2008)

Komischer Thread... Wenn man keine Kompexe hat, erstellt man sich doch Chars, wie einem gerade danach ist... hab männliche und weibliche Charaktere - wie wahrscheinlich die meisten Spieler!


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

der unterschied zu der wirklichen welt ist ja das man sich in einer virtuellen welt wie wow einen avatar selber erschaffen kann,
man kann also sein wer man gerne wär.
niemand würde sich einen avatar erstellen mit dem er sich nicht identifiziert.
im grunde kann man also ableiten das männer die einen weiblichen avatar zumindest als main haben wohl irgendwas auf diese art ausleben.


----------



## mazze3333 (11. Januar 2008)

habe weiblichen dranei genommen weil männliche dumm aussehen...(meine meinung, will euch ned kränken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ich halt shami auf ally spielen wollte...


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (11. Januar 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> << will keinen gayelfen zoggen deswegen weiblichen Bl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind filigraner, meine beiden 70er sind je n männlicher Nachtelf Jäger ( mit der Rüssi sieht der gar nichmal so scheiße aus) und n weiblicher Nachtelf Druide, passt einafch besser, weibliche Jäger bei Nachtelfen sagen mir einfach nichso zu unso^^


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Die meisten Männer erstellen sich ja einen Weiblichen Char weil sie irgend nen Priest oder sonstigen Stoffträger erstellen wollen und dazu passt einfach kein Muskelbepackter Orc, Dreanei (Mir scheiss egal wie man das schreibt) etc. Kenne viele die das aus diesem Grund getan haben, ich hab selber ein Weiblichen Troll Priest auf 70.
Wenn man sich jedoch nur rasch einen Nacktelf erstellt um sich 20 sek an ihm aufzugeilen finde ich das schon recht fragwürdig.


----------



## StyxZ (11. Januar 2008)

Pff.. kA.. ich bin M und fast 90% von meinen Chars sind männlich.. 

Ich weiß halt nicht warum .. aber egal o_O'


----------



## Abeille (12. Januar 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> << will keinen gayelfen zoggen deswegen weiblichen Bl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uaaaaaaaah ich kann es nichtmehr hören! Kaum sieht eine männliche Rasse nicht mehr aus wie ein dumpfer Bauarbeiterprolet (nichts gegen Bauarbeiter) ist er sooooo schwul. Diese ganze Homophobie nervt! Schade ich dachte in der modernen Gesellschaft wäre sowas altbacken - ist es wohl nicht. 

Ich spiele was mir gefällt - vom Aussehen, Story, Geschlecht etc. völlig Wurst ob männlich weiblich oder von mir aus auch beides


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (12. Januar 2008)

Naja...viele spielen lieber einen weiblichen Heiler als einen männlichen....ist im prinziep ja auch nichts schlimmes. Ich hab auch ne Priesterrin auf 21. 

Nur auf RP Servern kann das manchmal zu problemen führen. Eben weil es RP ist und man solche Leute dann auch wie Frauen/Elfinnen oder was auch immer die für ne Rasse sind anspricht. Oder halt auch mal in ner Bar oder so anmacht. Da ists manchmal störend für die Atmosspäre wenn dann kommt "ich bin ein Kerl"


----------



## LordNero (12. Januar 2008)

bin auch männlich und spiele webliche nachtelf druidin weil mir die männlichen nachtelfen einfach nicht gefallen (meine meinung)

deswegen finde ich auch das jeder das spielen soll was ihm/ihr am bestern gefällt

wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abeille (12. Januar 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Naja...viele spielen lieber einen weiblichen Heiler als einen männlichen....ist im prinziep ja auch nichts schlimmes. Ich hab auch ne Priesterrin auf 21.
> 
> Nur auf RP Servern kann das manchmal zu problemen führen. Eben weil es RP ist und man solche Leute dann auch wie Frauen/Elfinnen oder was auch immer die für ne Rasse sind anspricht. Oder halt auch mal in ner Bar oder so anmacht. Da ists manchmal störend für die Atmosspäre wenn dann kommt "ich bin ein Kerl"



Wer so antwortet hat eigentlich auf einem RP Server nichts zu suchen - bzw sollte nur seinem rl-Geschlecht entsprechend Chars wählen. Naja über RP wurde ja schon genug geschrieben - WoW und RP scheint eben irgendwie nicht zusammen zu passen.


----------



## Noobiemen:D (12. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele z.b. einen weiblichen Mensch Paladin, weil die männlichen einfach zu kacke aussehen und vorallem die moves sind schrecklich bei den männlichen...
Die weiblichen Menschen sind schon was besonderes^^


----------



## Deadwool (12. Januar 2008)

Nicht fehlen darf zu diesem Thema jenes legendäre video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWvo_1HiVuY




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leesan (12. Januar 2008)

^^ nice Video echt nice


----------



## Seryma (12. Januar 2008)

Main Mainchar is ne lvl 70 Blutelf Schurkin^^

ich find die männlichen Blutelfen einfach derbe hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamforce (12. Januar 2008)

Also dieser Thread ist irgendwie unnötig... es ist die selbe Frage wie: Wieso spielt ihr Orcs... wieso spielt ihr Krieger... findet ihr sowas normal? Wieso spielst du WoW? Manchmal spielt man halt das was einem in kurzer Zeit am schnellsten beeindruckt... z.B. wenn man sich einen Twink erstellen möchte, weil gerade keiner Zeit für etwas hat. Das Blutelfen als "Homosexuell" bezeichnet werden, liegt wohl an der Spielumgebung und am Charackter selbst, mir ist es eigentlich egal aber... ein Gebiet voller bunter Farben... und überall ist rot... und rosa... die Blutfelfen sind auch rot... das sind glaub ich die meisten Auslöser. Auserdem meinen doch auch alle, dass Paladin schwul sind... was kan den ein Paladin für die Rüstungssets, die ihm Blizzard gegeben hat? Selbst unsere Buffis sind da nicht besser... zitat: "Paladine werden dan so eher rosa...", es ist zwar zur allgemeinen Belustigung, jedoch ist es das schon seid es WoW gibt... eigentlich sind Paladine ehrenvolle Ritter, die für ihren Gott kämpfen. Im Mittelalter war es eine riesige Ehre ein Pala zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da machten sie auch schaden^^. Naja gehöhrt net zum Thema ich weiß. Ich spiele immer das Geschlecht, dass für mich bei einem Volk am besten aussieht und dazu noch zur Klasse bzw. zur Hintergrundgeschichte meines Charackters passt. Wer als Mann auf einem RP-Server eine Frau spielt, hat mit anbagerungs Versuchen als auch anderen Dingen selbst schuld. Manchmal macht es auch das soziale Umfeld, alà: "Wenn du das oder das spielst bist du schwul, nur die und die sind cool" Viele möchten halt immer dazu gehöhren und lassen sich deswegen beeinflussen. 

Soviel von mir

Viele schöne grüße
Dreamforce


----------



## FERT (12. Januar 2008)

naja ich habe keine prioritäten ob weiblich oder männlich, mir sollte nur der char spaß machen, und wenn er dann einfach mal total beschissene animationen hat (nightelf male) ... :s dann lass ich's lieber

mir kommts im endeffekt nur drauf an ob ich mir das wirklich immer angucken kann, oder nicht
und darum bin ich zum weiblichen nachtelfen übergeschwenkt ;D


----------



## hordecore (12. Januar 2008)

meine main charaktere sind männlich.. 
aber naja find einfach, dass orc / taure scheisse ausschaut weiblich.. 
genauso bei blutelfen männlich.. gay irgentwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Almasor (12. Januar 2008)

Die Sache hat denke ich auch noch (zumindest teilweise) noch nen andern Hintergrund:
Es gibt gewisse Rasse-Geschlecht Kombis die gehen einfach garnicht.
z.B. weiblicher Taure, weiblicher Zwerg, männlicher Blutelf (einfach nur gay).
Sorry an alle die solche spielen, es gibt ja verschiedenene Ansichten, aber ich denke bei diesen dreien sind sich schon die meisten einig.


----------



## Schamll (12. Januar 2008)

mein main is eine blutelf paladina die weiblichen sehen einfach viel besser aus ^^


----------



## Isel (12. Januar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt meinen ersten weiblichen char, bis auf meine bankgnomin gemacht. Udn das ist ne Tauren Druidin.
Generell Soll jeder das spielen, was am besten gefällt. Ich hab mich relativ zu Anfang gegen weibliche chars entschieden, weil einfahc ständig irgendwelche pubertierendne Jungs einen komishc angemacht haben, ob man echt weiblich is usw....das war mir zu blöd. Können ja nen neuen Flirtchannel createn oder so...


----------



## sevendays5 (12. Januar 2008)

ich bin männlich und zocke nur weibliche charas. schamll hat recht das  lachen die bewegung und die tänze sehen einfach besser aus. ausserdem muss ich monatelang den arsch betrachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## triXXar (12. Januar 2008)

solange man(n) nicht so tut als ob man weiblich ist, find ichs OK!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weibliche chars sehen meiner meinung einfach etwas besser aus und animationen sind auch besser


----------



## Arahtor (12. Januar 2008)

ich spiele generell nur männliche chars......da habe ich das gefühl die sind stärker   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flamme (12. Januar 2008)

Also, mein erster Char warn Männlicher (Mensch) Magier. Da ich allerdings finde, dass weibliche Menschen viel cooler casten, fielen die kerle dann für weitere twinks schonma weg.

hmm.. Ich steh auf weibliche N811en, daher sind 40% meiner Charaktäre solche, wobei ich 2 Banktwinks und einen Hordentwink hab. Nunja, und da mir männliche Draenei zu heftige schränke sind, fallen die also auch weg. Zwerge sind hässlich und Gnome.. hm - kA.. bin nie auf die idee gekommen mir gnome zu machen, jedoch wenn dann wärns kerle!!

MFG Flamme^^


----------



## Lusy (12. Januar 2008)

Als ich angefangen hatte wolte ich unbedingt einen Magier spielen also Auswahl habe nach edwas  rumklicken mir einen Gnom erstellt (männlich).
So mit LV 12 aus versehen lol eingegeben und das gelache gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
20 Sekunden später war ich wider LV1 Magierin wider Gnom nur (weiblich).
Seit dem bleibe ich dabei meine chars weiblich zu erstellen nur deswegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (12. Januar 2008)

is doch hundsegal was man spielt.oder steht irgendwo vorgeschrieben das man als mann nen männlichen nachtelf usw.zocken muss nö also warum sollten wir es dann tun.Finde männliche nachtelfen nicht allzu schön die weiblichen umso mehr darum weiblicher char und net männlich.


----------



## Mangur (12. Januar 2008)

Das Thema ist schon x-fach in x Foren durchgekaut worden ...

In der Regel gibt dann Assagen wie:

... die blabla-Klasse als männl. Char sieht nur schwul aus
... die blabla-Klasse (egal welches Geschlecht) ist Schwul
.... Spieler, die männl. Spielern mit weibl. Chars unterschwelig vorwerfen, man würde "was" ausleben

Falls jemanden noch ein Standartspruch einfällt, kann den ja noch posten. Postings von Vorschreibern werden in der Regel ohnehin nicht gelesen, also wird sich der ein oder ander noch wiederholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich antworte in der Regel auf die Frage, warum ich einen weiblichen Chars spiele:

"Da ich heterosexuell veranlagt bin, schaue ich lieber auf weibliche Hintern"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (12. Januar 2008)

Männliche Nachtelfen sind einfach....naja ich mag sie nicht^^
Ansonsten spiel ich aber doch meist männliche Charaktere, es gibt ja auch genug Rassen, bei denen weibliche Charaktere irgendwie schlimm aussehen....zum Beispiel Zwerge oder Tauren^^


----------



## Malabaschock (12. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin M und hab als main ne wiebliche Blut11e
eigetlich ist mir das Geschlecht vn den Chars egal, aba w Blutelfen sehen einfach besser aus als M 
das einzige was mich stört ist das die rüstengen btw waffen so mini sind naja.....kann man nicht mehr ändern


----------



## Thyphon (12. Januar 2008)

wurde sicher schon einmal genannt aber n echter mann braucht halt n frauenar*** vor sich..
würd mich schon nerven wenn 3 std n orc sein wabbelgerät shaken würde..
da haben weibliche chars nen vorteil^^
und wer nun sagt.. spiel halt in ego-persüektive denn will ich mal im bg sehen wenn ein schurken in von hinten (hobs^^) nimmt und er peilts net ma..

greez
mfg


----------



## Thyphon (12. Januar 2008)

Abeille schrieb:


> Uaaaaaaaah ich kann es nichtmehr hören! Kaum sieht eine männliche Rasse nicht mehr aus wie ein dumpfer Bauarbeiterprolet (nichts gegen Bauarbeiter) ist er sooooo schwul. Diese ganze Homophobie nervt! Schade ich dachte in der modernen Gesellschaft wäre sowas altbacken - ist es wohl nicht.
> 
> Ich spiele was mir gefällt - vom Aussehen, Story, Geschlecht etc. völlig Wurst ob männlich weiblich oder von mir aus auch beides



das isn wort..
find ich auch gut das du da net so.. abweisend bist..
das ist zawr nun bisschen am eigentlichen thema vorbei.. aber ich finde das muss schon läger mal gesagt werden..:

ich hab über wow viele (ingame-) freunde / freundinnen gefunden.. 
mache hab ich auch in icq..
jedenfalls n kumpel und ich unterhalten uns so über die und das..
über unser ingame verhalten.. (das is nich mehr jungendfrei^^)
ich weis das hinter nem char n junge sitz..
aber so gesehen ist mir das doch egal..
das eh nur fun.. wer da nun ne "schlussfolgerung" in mein RL zieht der tut mit leid..
aber worauf ich eig raus bin..
der hat dann gemeint er sei echt "andersrum"
anfangs hab ich schon bisschen komisch geschaut.. bin ich mir sicher..
aber .. ?
na und?
ich kenn ihn persönlich nicht..
wir haben uns im grunde nur vo anfang an so gut verstanden weil wir immer den raidchannel unterhalten habe.. auf diese spezielle art halt..
was er sich daruter verhofft weis ich nicht - geht mich auch nix an..
ich will es auch nicht wissen.. es ist seine art zu spielen..
und i-wie auch meine.. ich finde solang man solche sachen auf spassiger basis macht..
damit nicht verletzt oder diskriminiert ist es doch oke .. oder?
ich bin der ansicht son paar /love emotes an gute spieler oder welche die dir sympatisch sind - egal ob nun junge oder mädl - da ist nix dabei...
es ist nur ein spiel..
ja.. man tauscht dann icq nummern aus.. blabla..
macht im grunde weiter..
auch wenn man weis das er n junge ist..
ich seh ihn einfach als die n811in die ich ingame kennengelernt hab..
udn nicht mehr und nicht weniger..

und hier ist mal schluss..
es ist doch vollkommend egal ob i-wie i-n geschlecht spielt..
mir gefallen halt die weibilchen besser weil die einfach besser ausschauen..
ich hab ja schon gepostet das ich keine lust hab am tag 3 std oder mehr n orc oder so was auf den hintern zu starren.. ne das geht net..
und auch ein für alle mal:
es kann uns also online bekanntschaft doch vollkommed egal sein ob jmd nun so oder so unterwegs ist..
ändern kann mans nicht..

so long..
greez 

ps: falls nun i-welche kiddis meinen schreiben zu müssen: "du bist schwul weil du dich da nu so aufregst" da sag ich nur eines dazu: "ich kann es mir leisten mit "schwulen" gesehen zu werden.." und wie ihr das nun interpretiert ist eure sachen.. wers nicht kapiert.. lieber mal die f***** halten.. das kann sonst exterm nach hinten losgehen..


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (12. Januar 2008)

Eins mal vorweg,es ist völlig egal welcherlei Geschlechts der eigene Char ist.

Man sollte weniger auf die Hormone hören wenn man den Char erstellt(Ey goil alda hat die einen goilen A****) als darauf, was ich 70 Level lang und darüber hinaus spielen möchte.(Selbiges bei der Namenswahl wer will schon 70Level lang Dosenwurst heißen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich z.B. erstellte mir einen männlichen Menschen Magier weil ich ihn 70Level(damals noch 60^^) lang spielen wollte und immer noch will.
Weil ich mich einfach mehr mit damit Identifizieren und hineinversetzen kann als z.B. in eine Zwergen Priesterin(ja ich bin Rollenspieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wenn man beim erstellen nur auf so dinge wie ich will keinen Männerarsch vor mir sehen wenn ich spiele,mehr achtet,als darauf was man gerne spielt,sorry dann ist man falsch in Rollenspielen und sollte wieder Tomb Raider spielen gehen.

Jeder spielt das was er gerne möchte unabhängig von Sexueller Ausrichtung oder sonstigem,so sollte es sein.

So long 
4B


----------



## Thrawns (12. Januar 2008)

spiele nur männchen. irgendwie reizt es mich auch absolut null einen weiblichen char zu spielen. meine freundin spielt auch nur weibliche und keine männlichen.

denke aber mal, dass mehr männer weibliche chars spielen als frauen männliche chars. warum das so ist, kann vielleicht mal jemand in seiner master-arbeit in psychologie erklären


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (12. Januar 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> spiele nur männchen. irgendwie reizt es mich auch absolut null einen weiblichen char zu spielen. meine freundin spielt auch nur weibliche und keine männlichen.
> 
> denke aber mal, dass mehr männer weibliche chars spielen als frauen männliche chars. warum das so ist, kann vielleicht mal jemand in seiner master-arbeit in psychologie erklären
> 
> ...



Da braucht man kein Diplom für,leider sind die meisten Männer die weibliche Chars erstellen mehr von ihren Hormonen gesteuert,als man denkt.

Bei Frauen ist es eher eine Schutzfunktion davor "angebaggert" zu werden wenn sie sich Männliche Chars erstellen.


----------



## BigSlash (15. September 2009)

Für mich ists irgendwie unverständlich als Mann, sich bewusst einen weiblichen Char zu erstellen. 

Als Mann versucht man auch in WoW, vor allem im RP, sich zumindest ein wenig mit seinem Char zu identifizieren.
Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es dieser Sorte Mann recht schwer fällt eine gute Begründung zu finden. Denn das Einzige was einem versucht wird, als tolles Argument darzustellen ist: "Willst du ständig auf einen Männerarsch starren?".

Naja, Jedem das Seine. Als die als kleiner Junge mit Barbies gespielt haben, fielen Ihnen wohl auch keine Besseren Ausreden ein.

Eine andere Theorie jedoch, scheint mir viel faktenreicher: 
Dazu muss man etwas tiefer in das Bewusstsein dieser gesonderten Randgruppe der Männer blicken. Es gibt diverse Defizide, die nicht jeder Mann mit seinen "Vorhandenen Möglichkeiten" ausfüllen kann. Damit meine ich eine Frau oder bestimmte Leistungen und Wünsche die man von einer Frau gerne haben möchte aber nicht bekommt. Seien es nun sexuelle Bedürfnisse, das Anbehalten der Hosen in der Beziehung, Bestimmungsrecht über die Frau und/oder ganz und gar Kontrolle über eine Frau. Es gibt unzählige Dinge die sich diese Sorte Mann wünscht aber nicht bekommt, weil er entweder ein Weichei ist, ein professioneller Looser, ein Möchtegern-King (ich habe jetzt nur dieses Eine Beispiel bei den Möchtegern- Bedürfnissen erwähnt, die Dunkelziffer der Möchtegern-Erweiterung ist nach oben offen) oder einfach nur ultra dämlich ist.

Da kommt es doch gelegen das man in einer virtuellen Realität, welche eh für die meißten dieser Sorte Mann der einzige Draht zu sexuellen Erlebnissen ist, eine weibliche Figur erstellen und steuern kann. Wenn dann, nach vielen Aus- und Anziehspielchen, die Befriedigung stattgefunden hat, haben diese Typen das dringende Bedürfnis ihre neugewonnene Männlichkeit in Form von tollen Kämpfen darzustellen. Aber hier wiederum kommt ein Teufelskreis. Da es sich bei diesem gespielten Charakter um eine Frau handelt, haben die Schlachten, Quests, Raids und so ziemlich alle Kämpfe nicht unbedingt einen männlichen Touch. Somit wird es diesen Typen klar, dass Sie auch in der virtuellen Welt nicht die Möglichkeit haben, männlich zu sein. 
Nach langen Raids trifft man Sie dann meißtens in irgendwelchen abgelegenen Zonen von Azeroth, wo sie sich wieder ihren Ausziehspielchen widmen, um das letzte Bisschen Rest-testostheron wirken zu lassen.


Anfangs stand ich dieser Theorie recht skeptisch gegenüber. Aber als ich dann meine ersten Bekanntschafften mit Männern die weibliche Chars spielen gemacht habe, ist mir sehr stark aufgefallen das es sich bei den Meißten um totale Vollpfosten handelt. 
Somit bestätigt sich für mich diese Theorie.

Und da von diesen Vollpfosten niemand Freunde hat außer den PC, steigt die Zahl der undefinierbaren Geschlechter in WoW.

Für mich jedenfalls, ist JEDER weibliche Charakter, welchen ich nicht RL kenne, automatisch ein Mann. Drum sage ich Sorry an alle Damen die weibliche Chars spielen.


----------



## Kaltunk (15. September 2009)

Also ich spiele einen männlichen Charakter und will auch keine weiblichen spielen. Denn ich will, dass die Leute direkt erkennen das ich ein Mann bin und damit nicht nachfragen müssen :>


----------



## Totebone (15. September 2009)

Erster Post und auf einen 1 Jahr alten thread posten? x)


Naja klar spiel ich weibliche chars xD 
Aber nich: UD oder Troll das wär ja Folter!


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2009)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> << will keinen gayelfen zoggen deswegen weiblichen Bl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weibliche B11en sehen schlimmer aus als Männliche.

/revive


----------



## Stevesteel (15. September 2009)

inb4close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunator (15. September 2009)

BigSlash schrieb:


> Für mich ists irgendwie unverständlich als Mann, sich bewusst einen weiblichen Char zu erstellen.
> 
> Als Mann versucht man auch in WoW, vor allem im RP, sich zumindest ein wenig mit seinem Char zu identifizieren.
> Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es dieser Sorte Mann recht schwer fällt eine gute Begründung zu finden. Denn das Einzige was einem versucht wird, als tolles Argument darzustellen ist: "Willst du ständig auf einen Männerarsch starren?".
> ...


finde ich _nicht_ gut!

so eine wahl auf komplexe oder andere sachen zurück zu führen zeigt zwar a) das du versucht wissenschaftlich an die sache ranzugehen (finde ich normal gut) aber auch b) irgendwelche probleme haben musst.

ich geh mal meine charakterliste durch:
drei paladine: männlich
ein dk: männlich
zwei krieger: männlich
ein schurke: männlich
...
eine priesterin: weiblich
eine magierin: weiblich
eine hexe: weiblich

warum hab ich wohl weibliche charaktäre gewählt?
ok meine magierin und meine wurden von meiner damaligen freundin erstellt, aber warum hab ich bei den anderen chars weibliche genomen? weil ich mich rp mäßig damit besser identivizieren kann? weil mein sexualleben unausgeglichen ist?
also ich würde ja dazu tendieren, weil männer in kleinern einfach naja aussehen und so ein großer nachtelf mit weißer priesterkleidung... naja das ist einfach nur hässlich.

edit: und das kommt von einen, der in kunst etc immer ne 4 hatte (mathe ftw)


----------



## Tpohrl (15. September 2009)

vonCarstein schrieb:


> Gibts trotzdem Jungs, die die Spielwelt mit weiblichen Chara's spielen, wenn ja warum ?
> 
> Ich selbst hab jetzt nach etlichen männlichen Chara's meinen ersten weiblichen Charakter angefangen, was irgendwie dadurch kam, dass ich beim Questen mit meinem Orkjäger eine Blutelfin- Schattenpriesterin beobachtet habe und dass doch klasse aus sah, die komplette Ercheinung, die Cast- Animationen usw.



Damit hast du dir deine Frage komplett selbst beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kenne reichlich Spieler/innen die das andere Geschlecht spielen. Warum auch nicht, ist halt ein Rollenspiel^^


----------



## Figetftw! (15. September 2009)

Theobald schrieb:


> Ich habe immer den Char mit dem Geschlecht gespielt, was in meinen Augen stimmiger aussah.
> Obwohl ich ein Kerl bin, habe ich jede Menge weiblicher Chars gehabt. Warum auch nicht, das zählt ja zur spielerischen Freiheit.
> Man hat mit einem weiblichen Char im Spiel sowieso nur Vorteile, wenn man durch seine Kommunikation nicht direkt auf den Spieler hinter dem Char schließen läßt.
> 
> Gab damals ( spiele seit 6 Monaten nicht mehr ) mehr als genug Spieler, die meinen beiden 70er Blutelfen bereitwillig geholfen haben, während sie bei einem "männlichen" Blutelfen eher alle fünfe gerade sein ließen.


haha das kann ich bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meinem tauren wird weniger geholfen als meiner b11 dk dame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (15. September 2009)

bin ein kerl und hab

weiblichen dk 80 untot,
weiblichen prister 80 untot,
weiblichen mage 60 untot, 
weiblichen paladin 70 blutelf,
zwei weibliche warlocks bei lvl 55 untot,

nein ich bin nicht nekrophilie^^ ich finde die untoten einfach nur cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Mein Mainchar war 3 Jahre lang mein männlicher Taurendruide Shagrath.
(Rest in Peace mein Süßer..)

Und jetz spiel ich nur noch weibchen, weil ich mit meinem Freund zusammenspiel und das einfach besser zusammenpasst (:


(nen männlichen taurenkrieger und nen männlichen trollschurken hab ich trotzdem noch ;p liegen aber auf stufe 20 rum)


----------



## Gonzo73 (15. September 2009)

Also ich (MÄNNLICH) Spiele eine menschliche blonde Magierin (ist mein Twink mit 80). Mein erster Char war auch ein Mann.

Komischerweise habe ich den Männlichen Char unbewusst nach meinem Ebenbild geformt und die Magierin nach meiner Schwester.

Ich fand es immer recht Lustig das mich manche für eine Frau gehalten haben ;-))...zumindest war das vor ca. 2-3 Jahren noch viel verklempter in WOW.

Da bin ich oft gefragt worden warum ich einen Weiblichen Char erstellt habe. Heute gar nicht mehr. Ist wirklich nix besonderes mehr.

Abschliessend habe ich den Eindruck das wenig Frauen einen Männlichen Char haben...aber viel mehr Männer einen Weiblichen ;-))

In dem Sinne...


----------



## Anjara (15. September 2009)

omg warum ich nur fast weibliche char´s habe als man 

hallo ich schau  doch nicht den ganzen tag ein mänlichen char auf den arsch


----------



## Nuffing (15. September 2009)

Ganz einfach, Rollenspiel ist was man draus macht.

Somit, jeder wie er will, ich spiel Auch nen Männlichen troll Jäger, warum?, weil mir die einfach am besten gefallen basta, der char soll jeden selber gefallen, da ist egal ob man selber männlich oder weiblich ist und der char männerlich oder weiblich


----------



## Darussios (15. September 2009)

Ich spiel nen weiblichen B11 DK als Main, weil mir mein UD Hexer zu langweilig wurde. Beide sind übrigens 80.

Warum?

Nun ich mag männliche Blutelfen nicht. Sie sind von ihrer Natur her arrogant (Bei den m. Blutelfen kann man leider sehr schwer Arroganz von Schwul sein unterscheiden) und ihre Animationen sind einfach miserabel.

Außerdem kann man mit nem weiblichen Char jemanden denken lassen, dass ne Frau dahinter sitzt und man kriegt schneller Hilfe bei Quests etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wirkt ein "Hübsche Blutelftodesritterin sucht 4 Gesellen für <Setze 5er Gruppenquest ein>" wunder im Gegensatz zu ner normalen Anfrage.
Wenn man ihnen danach erzählt, dass ein Mann hinter dem Char sitzt, sind sie zwar auf einmal ganz still, aber helfen tun sie trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens muss man nicht auf nem RP-Server sein, damit der eigene weibliche Char angebaggert wird.

Ich war in Turm hero und der Tank musste kurz afk. Aufeinmal nahm mich einer der anderen DD's ins Target und machte /flirt.
Ich meinte darauf "Hinter diesem Char sitzt keine Frau" und er war sofort still und von den Gruppenmitgliedern gab es nur ein "Owned" zu hören.


----------



## J_0_T (15. September 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Nicht fehlen darf zu diesem Thema jenes legendäre video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWvo_1HiVuY
> 
> 
> ...



Autsch sag ich da nur^^

In meinem Fall... spiele eigendlich die Geschlechter gemischt. Nicht weil bei manchen es besser aussieht... nee... an den bewegungs animationen... ich denke jeder kann sich selbst nen reim drauf machen was ich meine


----------



## bloodstar (15. September 2009)

ich hab ne drogensüchtige blutelfin-Hure und mach mit der RP ^^


----------



## Veilchen (15. September 2009)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> << will keinen gayelfen zoggen deswegen weiblichen Bl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Füchtella (15. September 2009)

Huhu!

Ein seltsames Thema.
Ich dachte, das ganze hieße "Rollenspiel", weil man etwas spielen will, was man nicht unbedingt wirklich im RL ist. Man spielt ja einen Helden in einer Fantasywelt, weil man eben grad nicht der langweilige Banker aus dem RL sein mag.
Wenn ich z.B, als langweiliger und sehr normaler Student, einen, hmm, Drachentöter im Stile eines Siegfried spielen kann, ohne unter Identifikationsproblemen zu leiden, dann sehe ich nicht, wieso eine, um beim Beispiel aus der Nibelungensage zu bleiben, Brunhild weiter hergeholt finden sollte.
Beides - Männlicher wie weiblicher Fantasyheld, ist irrsinnig weit weg von dem Typen der am Rechner sitzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit wäre nun eigentlich alles gesagt, wenn es nicht Posts wie den nun zitierten gäbe - sorry, den kann ich leider nicht unkommentiert lassen. Einfach weil er so daneben ist.



BigSlash schrieb:


> Für mich ists irgendwie unverständlich als Mann, sich bewusst einen weiblichen Char zu erstellen.


Warum? Und was meinst du mit "bewusst"? Glaubst du, irgendwer erstellt sich einen weiblichen Char "unbewusst", also quasi ohne es zu merken? *kichert*



> Als Mann versucht man auch in WoW, vor allem im RP, sich zumindest ein wenig mit seinem Char zu identifizieren.
> Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es dieser Sorte Mann recht schwer fällt eine gute Begründung zu finden. Denn das Einzige was einem versucht wird, als tolles Argument darzustellen ist: "Willst du ständig auf einen Männerarsch starren?".


In einem RP möchte ich vor allem was machen, was anders ist als mein RL. Das kann, muss nicht, aber kann eben, sich auch auf das Geschlecht beziehen. Zu deiner begründungstheorie ... und der erbetenen guten Begründung:
Ich starre weder meinen männlichen noch meinen weiblichen Chars "auf den Arsch". Beide tragen nämlich Rüstungen und Umhänge, die dazu führen, dass von "Ärschen" recht wenig, bis gar nichts, zu sehen ist.
In WoW spiele ich überwiegend weibliche Chars, weil:
- männliche Avatare oft zu aufgeplustert und muskulös sind, um mir zu gefallen.
- männliche Menschen z.B. einfach alle ne Hackfresse haben, die mich an gewisse Fussballer erinnert, was ich nicht mag
- männliche Nachtelfen irgendwie zu "schwul" aussehen, zumindest, wenn sie anfangens ich zu bewegen. (nein, ich habe nix gegen Schwule, aber ich finde halt das sieht nicht aus)
- ich Gnome meist spiele, weil ich sie knuffig und putzig finde, und weil das bei den Gnomfrauen noch stärker ausgeprägt ist als bei den Männern
Anmekrung: Das mit dem albernen Aussehen der Männer stört mich vor allem in WoW, weshalb ich da sehr viele Frauen spiele. In HdRO z.B. sehen Männer weniger doof aus, da spiele ich sie sehr gerne.



> Eine andere Theorie jedoch, scheint mir viel faktenreicher:
> Dazu muss man etwas tiefer in das Bewusstsein dieser gesonderten Randgruppe der Männer blicken. Es gibt diverse Defizide, die nicht jeder Mann mit seinen "Vorhandenen Möglichkeiten" ausfüllen kann. Damit meine ich eine Frau oder bestimmte Leistungen und Wünsche die man von einer Frau gerne haben möchte aber nicht bekommt. Seien es nun sexuelle Bedürfnisse, das Anbehalten der Hosen in der Beziehung, Bestimmungsrecht über die Frau und/oder ganz und gar Kontrolle über eine Frau. Es gibt unzählige Dinge die sich diese Sorte Mann wünscht aber nicht bekommt, weil er entweder ein Weichei ist, ein professioneller Looser, ein Möchtegern-King (ich habe jetzt nur dieses Eine Beispiel bei den Möchtegern- Bedürfnissen erwähnt, die Dunkelziffer der Möchtegern-Erweiterung ist nach oben offen) oder einfach nur ultra dämlich ist.


Du glaubst also, wenn ich dich recht verstehe,d ass jemand z.B. eine Untote, oder eine Taurin spielt, um sexuelle Kontrolle über sie zu bekommen? Und, wenn du dir sowas ausdenken und tatsächlich glauben kannst, wer von uns ist dann eigentlich dämlich, oder hat eine komische Fantasie?  Echt mal, ich schreib sowas selten, aber zu dieser Argumentation sage ich nur: "Made my day" *lacht sich weg*



> Nach langen Raids trifft man Sie dann meißtens in irgendwelchen abgelegenen Zonen von Azeroth, wo sie sich wieder ihren Ausziehspielchen widmen, um das letzte Bisschen Rest-testostheron wirken zu lassen.


Echt, sorry, also ich will ja nicht ganz ausschließen, dass das bei ein paar Frühpubertierenden so läuft - aber das erklärt keineswegs die vielen, ganz normalen, und sehr erwachsenen SpielER weiblicher Abatare. Echt nicht.



> Für mich jedenfalls, ist JEDER weibliche Charakter, welchen ich nicht RL kenne, automatisch ein Mann. Drum sage ich Sorry an alle Damen die weibliche Chars spielen.


Für mich auch. und zwar einfach weil immer noch sehr viel mehr Männer MMORPGs zocken als Frauen. Allerdings finde ich persönlich die Frage, ob der Spieler meines RP Gegenübers männlich oder weiblich ist, auch völlig egal. Ich mache RP ja mit einem Charakter, nicht mit dem Spielerd oder der Spielerin dahinter.
Und ich übertrage auch keine Fantasien von dem einen auf das andere - das wäre nämlich schlechtes bzw. gar kein Rollenspiel.
Und in nicht-RP Situationen ist's eh egal, ob ich nun mit Männern oder Frauen raide z.B.


Wirklich ein sehr seltsames Thema *nachdenklich nickt*

mfg


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (15. September 2009)

Also mein jetziger Main ist weiblich. Mir haben die männlichen Draeneis in den Schami Kilts einfach net so gefallen, sieht alles so reingepresst aus. Und naja muss sagen, finds Klasse^^. Hab BC über meinen männlichen Nachtelfjäger gezockt und muss einfach sagen, das der Umgangston wenn man einen weiblichen Char hat wesentlich freundlicher ist wenns mal nicht so läuft und man kriegt wesentlich öfter einfach mal nen buff spendiert. Zwar gibt es einige Kerle die wohl einfach Kackenhohl sind, wie der eine der mich mit lv 20 in der tiefenbahn mit "Hey Baby" anwhisperte oder derjenige der mir als ich eschenbrand geholt hab weissmachen wollte das keiner dieser Frösche zu nem Prinzen wird. Denen Klatsch ich dann ins Gesicht das ich ein kerl bin und sie sind ganz schnell ruhig^^


----------



## Sharwen (15. September 2009)

Ich bin Frau und schaue fast nur Weibern aufm Zocken auf den A... äh ... Umhang.

Fast nur, ich habe noch einen B11 priest (ist ja auch fast n Weib) und nen untoten Hexer... wobei der eigentlich weder Kerl noch Weib ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gefällt mir einfach so und da ich ne Frau bin, komme ich glaube ich auch im RP mit weiblichen Chars authentischer rüber.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. September 2009)

es geht ja dabei nur was einem optisch, animationstechnisch von hinten am meisten zusagt

hab nen m-troll, w-b11, w-ud als 80er udn alles andere mögliche drunter

bei menem m-troll bin ich mit den castanimationen inzwqischen nicht mehr so glücklich, aber was soll man machn^^ vor 3 jahren wars cool. geschlechterwechsel ist kiene option, w-trolle zaubern noch komischer


----------



## Gonzo73 (15. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich spiel nen weiblichen B11 DK als Main, weil mir mein UD Hexer zu langweilig wurde. Beide sind übrigens 80.
> 
> Warum?
> 
> ...




HEHE...Alter...da musste ganz Cool zurückflirten ;-) Das finde ich ist doch einer der Hauptanreize wenn du einen WEIBLICHEN Char spielst...Da darst du dich dann auch nicht beschweren wenn du mal angebaggert wirst...ROFL^^


----------



## Maxam (15. September 2009)

Wenn man es schön findet bei einigen Rassen/Klassen Kombis ist es ja normal.Mein PvP 19er wird ein Männlicher Mensch Priester.


----------



## HoherLord (15. September 2009)

BigSlash schrieb:


> Für mich ists irgendwie unverständlich als Mann, sich bewusst einen weiblichen Char zu erstellen.



Hmmm.. Also, ich schau lieber einer Frau auf den Hintern wenn sie durch Azeroth läuft als nem Kerl auf sein breites Kreuz.
Is doch viel atraktiver zu sehen wie die geschmeidige Kleine vor mir die Gegner auslöscht, als ein Mini-Rambo.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Soldus (15. September 2009)

Speiel beide geschlechter.....Glaub ich mach mir mit Cataclysm sofort nen weiblichen Worgen-Druiden... finde es eigentlich nicht so schlimm wenn man als Mann nen weiblichen Char spielt...hängt natürlich davon ab ob man einfach nur damit spielt oder ob man die Elfe oder sonst was in ne entlegene Ecke steuert vollständig auszieht und auf gewisse Stellen zoomt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (15. September 2009)

Sharwen schrieb:


> Gefällt mir einfach so und da ich ne Frau bin, komme ich glaube ich auch im RP mit weiblichen Chars authentischer rüber.



Das ist auch nicht schwer.

Wenn dann in der Ini ein Item droppt, wie z.B. Schuhe, fragste einfach "Soll ich die Schuhe nehmen oder meine alten behalten? Meine alten passen besser zu meinem Top/meiner Robe aber die neuen machen mich irgendwie mächtiger"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. September 2009)

Mein Gnom-Schurke bleibt ein Gnom-Schurke ... Und es werden keine weiteren Chars folgen xD ...


----------



## Kansie (15. September 2009)

Mh ... Also... ich würde ja weibliche chars spielen ..aber ... da gibts so ein paar sachen die mich aufhalten ...

*Blutelf W*: Keine Hüfte,Kein Arsch, Keine brüste. Hätte auch männlich sein können. Hört sich an wie Paris Hilton. Ih.
*Tauren W*: Zu Furry
*Orc W*: K.b. auf Miss Universum
*Troll W*: Drei finger, Zu dicke füße
*Undead W*: Zu Knochig, würd ich spielen wenn ich die Chinesischen Modelle hätte. Da ich aber kein Modelchange mehr machen darf .. *seufz*
*Human W*: Währe genau mein ding, aber Ih Allianz
*Nachtelf W*: Zu Lila, Ih Allianz
*Gnom W*: ... Ih Allianz
*Draenei W*: Zu Heilig, Ih Allianz,Ih Aliens
*Zwerg W*: Moment .. Es gibt Weibliche zwerge? Riverdance und Ih Allianz

und _*Cataclysm Special*_: 
*Worgen W*: Siehe Tauren W
*Goblin W*: Siehe Zwerg W.

Darum war ich Männlicher UD. Bei dennen sind knochen *MÄNNLICH!*
... und pinke kleider mit bunny ohren auch!


----------



## Tomratz (15. September 2009)

BigSlash schrieb:


> Für mich ists irgendwie unverständlich als Mann, sich bewusst einen weiblichen Char zu erstellen.



@ BigSlash:

Hab absichtlich nur den ersten Satz hier reingenommen, den anderen Unfug hab ich bewusst weggelassen um Platz zu sparen.

Ich weiss ja nicht was DU mit weiblichen Chars im Spiel machen würdest, ich hab jedenfalls meine lvl80 Holypriesterin noch nie naggisch gesehen, das hab ich auch nicht nötig, wirklich hübsche Frauen, die man(n) sogar anfassen kann (sogar an den von manchen zitierten Stellen) gibt es im RL wahrlich genug.

Bevor du solche hanebüchenen Theorien aufstellst, solltest du dich mal fragen, warum du überhaupt zu diesem Thema was
schreibst, ausser du willst dich als Fortentroll betätigen.

Mag ja durchaus sein, dass es wirklich den einen oder anderen gibt, auf den deine "Theorie" sogar passen mag, aber hast du
schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass solche Verallgemeinerungen in der Geschichte nicht nur des deutschen Volkes schon zu
richtig bösen Sachen geführt haben?

Also du behauptest, jeder der sich einen weiblichen Char erstellt ist ein g...., se.istischer, Voyeur, der im richtigen Leben nicht
an Frauen rankommt und daher seine Lüste an WOW-Chars auslassen muss.

Glaubst du nicht, dass es für solche Leute einfacher ist, sich von diversen Internetseiten irgendwelche Bildchen von echten
Frauen runterzuladen?

Träum weiter deinen Traum davon, dass du ein großer Psychologe wirst, ich werd weiterhin meine Holypriesterin spielen, die
ich erstellt habe, weil eine Priesterin tatsächlich optisch (angezogen selbstverständlich) besser rüberkommt als ein männlicher
Holypriester.

Im übrigen habe ich weitere 6 Chars, alle männlich, ich bin verlobt und ich habe regelmässig diese körperliche Betätigung, die
du Erstellern von weiblichen Chars absprichst.


----------



## J_0_T (15. September 2009)

@ Kansie

Hast was vergessen bei den Zwerginen.

Da es mgl ist sie wie angela merkel aussehen zu lassen bringt denen auch nicht unbedingt plus punkte ein^^


----------



## Allysekos (15. September 2009)

Ja, die die weibliche als Mann zocken sind schwul,

und nein die maennliche Blutelfen sind nicht schwul,sondern ARROGANT!


----------



## J_0_T (15. September 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Ja, die die weibliche als Mann zocken sind schwul,
> 
> und nein die maennliche Blutelfen sind nicht schwul,sondern ARROGANT!



oO hab ich das jetzt so verstanden das du sagst das alle männer wo weibliche chars zocken schwul sind?

Hmmm... ziemlich abwertend oder nicht?


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (15. September 2009)

um erlich zu sein spiele ich nur weibliche chars^^
(ja ich bin ein typ) daher hab ihc mir vorgenommen zu cataclysm einen männlichen worg zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (15. September 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> oO hab ich das jetzt so verstanden das du sagst das alle männer wo weibliche chars zocken schwul sind?
> 
> Hmmm... ziemlich abwertend oder nicht?




Oder denen brennen Eier,weil die keine RL Frauen finden!


----------



## Kansie (15. September 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Ja, die die weibliche als Mann zocken sind schwul,
> 
> und nein die maennliche Blutelfen sind nicht schwul,sondern ARROGANT!




Gut. Dann werd ich mal meinem kumpel von destromath sagen wie schwul er ist =D 
Männliche Blutelfen sind .. ELFEN. WAS erwartet ihr von ELFEN?! Huh? Die sind alle etwas arogrant.
Sind halt die typsischen Androgynen charaktere. Das ist auch der Grund Warum Tokio Hotel so gut ankam bei den 
teenies. genau DIE Teenies spielen jetz auch nen Blutelf kerl.

Zumal kannst du dir als Blutelfen Kerl , Sephiroth 1:1 Nachbauen. in 2 VERSIONEN! .. A.C und Classic! DAS ist schon alleine grund nen Blutelfen kerl zu spielen.
und sie Tanzen wie Napoleon Dynamite. Noch ein Pluspunkt. Also ... BÄM, geh deinen ork angaffen xD


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (15. September 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> [...]
> eigentlich nicht so schlimm wenn man als Mann nen weiblichen Char spielt...hängt natürlich davon ab ob man einfach nur damit spielt oder ob man die Elfe oder sonst was in ne entlegene Ecke steuert vollständig auszieht und auf gewisse Stellen zoomt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was ich natürlich nie machen würde *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archiatos (15. September 2009)

Ich spiel WoW nicht um den ganzen Tag einem männlichen char aufn Arsch zu gucken^^


----------



## Kansie (15. September 2009)

Archiatos schrieb:


> Ich spiel WoW nicht um den ganzen Tag einem männlichen char aufn Arsch zu gucken^^




nicht?


----------



## Vicma (15. September 2009)

Glaub 90% der männer haben nen weiblichen char -.-. Glaub die frage macht keinen sinn.Oder meinste es gibt ingame echt so viel Frauen?


----------



## Kansie (15. September 2009)

Vicma schrieb:


> Glaub 90% der männer haben nen weiblichen char -.-. Glaub die frage macht keinen sinn.Oder meinste es gibt ingame echt so viel Frauen?




was sind .. frauen? .. kann man die essen ._. ?


----------



## J_0_T (15. September 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Oder denen brennen Eier,weil die keine RL Frauen finden!



oO schließt du das von den texten hier wer ne rl frau hat und wer nicht?

Ich habe auch mehr weibliche chars als männliche... und ich habe auch eine freundin in rl... auch schätze ich ma das viele die weibliche chars spielen und sich hier gemeldet haben eine frau oder ne freundin haben.

Kenne auch ne menge Kumpels in anderen games die weibliche chars zocken und in rl ne bessere hälfte haben (Frau/Freundin)

Veralgemeinerungen (mir ist jetzt wurst ob es richtig geschrieben ist) sind nicht unbedingt gut.


----------



## Kallan (15. September 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> Naja...viele spielen lieber einen weiblichen Heiler als einen männlichen....ist im prinziep ja auch nichts schlimmes. Ich hab auch ne Priesterrin auf 21.
> 
> Nur auf RP Servern kann das manchmal zu problemen führen. Eben weil es RP ist und man solche Leute dann auch wie Frauen/Elfinnen oder was auch immer die für ne Rasse sind anspricht. Oder halt auch mal in ner Bar oder so anmacht. Da ists manchmal störend für die Atmosspäre wenn dann kommt "ich bin ein Kerl"



diese personen könnte die rolle der trasvestiten (hoffe es ist richtig geschrieben) ausführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
solange man nicht andere deswegen flamet ist es egal, kenne auf meinem server eine junge frau die hat ihre b11 paladina zu einem b11 paladin gemacht, weil sie von ihrem ex ingame belästigt wurde (durch Rundumanpassung)


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (15. September 2009)

90%? Das find ich doch etwas übertrieben. Bei einer Charerstellung ist es bei mir immer relativ spontan was ich nehme.. zudem:

Die Hälfte meiner Chars ist male, die andere female. Das hängt einfach davon ab, was mir bei der Rassen-/Klassenkombi besser gefällt. Ich bin zum Beispiel mit meinem Ork Jäger, Tauren Druiden, Blutelf Paladin und Ork Krieger sehr zufrieden, was das männliche Geschlecht angeht.
Dagegen habe ich als weibliche Chars nen Ork Schami, nen Troll DK und nen UD Mage. Da passt das, meiner Meinung nach wieder gut. Es kommt mir nur auf das Aussehen an. Richtige Überlegungen habe ich da bestimmt nicht gemacht, was diese Kombis anging.


Andere Spieler handhaben das vielleicht anders. Das hat auch alles nichts damit zu tun, ob derjenige schwul ist, wenn er weibliche Chars oder gar einen Blutelfen male spielt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Freund von mir hat zum Beispiel *nur* weibliche Chars, der andere *nur* männliche. Ich bezweifel, dass einer der beiden auch nur ansatzweise schwul ist...


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. September 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> Uaaaaaaaah ich kann es nichtmehr hören! Kaum sieht eine männliche Rasse nicht mehr aus wie ein dumpfer Bauarbeiterprolet (nichts gegen Bauarbeiter) ist er sooooo schwul. Diese ganze Homophobie nervt! Schade ich dachte in der modernen Gesellschaft wäre sowas altbacken - ist es wohl nicht.
> 
> Ich spiele was mir gefällt - vom Aussehen, Story, Geschlecht etc. völlig Wurst ob männlich weiblich oder von mir aus auch beides



Es geht nicht um männliche chars, sondern um männliche blutelfen und die sind wahrlich etwas arg schwul...


----------



## J_0_T (15. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um männliche chars, sondern um männliche blutelfen und die sind wahrlich etwas arg schwul...



Spiel ma die englische Version... da haben die männlichen nen interessanten spruch:

_Don't you wish your Girlfriend is *hot *ike me?

_Lässt schon ein wenig tiefblicken von der ausrichtung der gesellen.


----------



## Yakashi (15. September 2009)

Also ich hab auch nur weibliche Charakter, sogar eine Zwergin( sieht Nackt nicht gerade lecker aus! ;D) aber es gibt doch immer einen Simplen Grund: 
MÄNNER WOLLEN SICH AUCH WEIBLICH FÜHLEN!!! ;D


----------



## Synus (15. September 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> Uaaaaaaaah ich kann es nichtmehr hören! Kaum sieht eine männliche Rasse nicht mehr aus wie ein dumpfer Bauarbeiterprolet (nichts gegen Bauarbeiter) ist er sooooo schwul. Diese ganze Homophobie nervt! Schade ich dachte in der modernen Gesellschaft wäre sowas altbacken - ist es wohl nicht.
> 
> Ich spiele was mir gefällt - vom Aussehen, Story, Geschlecht etc. völlig Wurst ob männlich weiblich oder von mir aus auch beides



In irgendeiner Weise will ja Blizz den M B11  diese Image rüberbringen, ( Siehe Tanz, Witze, Animationen etc ). Vom Aussehen her wärs ok, und wenn die wenigstens bisschen Ernsthaftigkeit hätten auch ^^

Zum Topic:  Habe gemischte Chars, aber irgendwie hab ichs noch nie geschafft ne weibliche Blutelfe über 30 zu leveln ^^


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Mit 35 ist man denke ich weit genug einfach offen zuzugeben worans liegt:
Ich spiele weibliche Chars weil sie schöner daherkommen, manche Rüstungskombinationen doch nett aussehen und im allgemeinen eh Titten an nem Char nice sind (Ok bei Untoten und Tauren nicht so^^)


----------



## Negev (15. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es ist ein Rollenspiel. Ich hab noch nie ne Schüler oder Einzelhandelskaufmann-Klasse in Wow gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fühl mich als Mann und will auch garnix anders sein drotzdem zock ich eine Blutelfe... nur soviel zum Thema Rollenspiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiel was mir gefällt ganz einfach.

Deswegen könnte ich auch nie einen männlichen Blutelf, einen weiblichen Zwerg oder ein weiblichen Untoten spielen (männliche Nachtelfen sind noch halbwegs zu ertragen)!


----------



## Exicoo (8. Juni 2010)

Weil weibliche Chars einfach Style haben. Hab früher auch immer männliche gespielt, aber das wurde zu langweilig.
Wie du schon gesagt hast, die Cast-Animation und die Bewegung der weiblichen Chars gefällt mir.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2010)

Gut, dass dieser Thread noch mal hochgeholt wurde. Vermutlich ist noch nicht alles gesagt.


----------



## Haramann (8. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele sowohlweibliche als auch männliche Charakter. Die Geschlechterwahl in einem MMO mit den echten Leben zu verbinden halte ich für völlig geistesabwegig. Es sei den Leute erstellen sich eine Blutelfin um dann 2 Stunden lang auf den Hintern zu schauen und sich dran anzugeilen. Wer weiß?


----------



## Kersyl (8. Juni 2010)

Ich spiel nur Männliche charaktere. Grund? Naja, Ich mags lieber wenn man solche dicken schulterstücke hat wie beim draenei.^^

Aber mir kanns egal sein.^^

vllt denken sich manche ja "ein weiblicher ..rücken kann auch entzücken^^"

Achja und zum thema B11: Die versuchen nich schwul zu wirken, sondern eingebildet wie Der Todesritter Norsis auf Kargath alli seite.
Und der tanz ist von napoleon dynamite btw.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juni 2010)

Nurnoch weiblich aus Prinzip. Ausnahme stellen Zwerge und die Horde da, abgesehen von Blutelfen, da würde ich auch nie einen männlichen Charakter spielen.


----------



## Iratatsu (8. Juni 2010)

Alles ab Leder männlich,weil es einfach besser passt finde Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bei den Stoffträgern wähle Ich eig. immer weibliche Charaktere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## pedda_w (8. Juni 2010)

Meiner Meinung kommts auf die Kombination von Rasse und Klasse an welches Geschlecht ich wähle

Orc:
DK männlich
Jäger männlich
Schamane männlich
Krieger männlich
Hexer männlich
Schurke weiblich

Untoter:
DK weiblich
Magier weiblich
Priester weiblich
Schurke männlich
Hexenmeister männlich
Krieger männlich

Tauren:
DK männlich
Druide weiblich
Jäger männlich
Schamane weiblich
Krieger männlich

Blutelf:
DK männlich
Jäger männlich
Magier weiblich
Paladin männlich
Priester weiblich
Schurke männlich
Hexenmeister weiblich

Troll:
DK männlich hab aber noch nie n Troll DK gesehen
Jäger männlich
Magier männlich
Schamane männlich
Priester weiblich
Schurke männlich
Krieger weiblich

Bei den Allys schließ ich mal die DK's aus kein Bock mehr auf die^^

Mensch:
Magier männlich
Pala männlich
Priester weiblich
Schurke männlich
Hexer männlich
Krieger weiblich

Nachtelf:
Druide männlich
Jäger männlich
Priester weiblich
Schurke männlich
Krieger männlich

Zwerg:
Jäger männlich
Pala männlich
Priester männlich
Schurke männlich
Krieger männlich/weiblich da beite gleich brutal sind denke ich^^

Gnom:
Magier weiblich
Schurke männlich
Hexer männlich
Krieger männlich

Draenei:
Jäger Männlich
Magier Weiblich
Pala Männlich
Priester Weiblich
Schamane männlich
Krieger männlich


----------



## bloodyPete (8. Juni 2010)

Wie schon xmal gesagt: ich spiel das worauf ich gerade lust habe, bzw. besser aus sieht. Da ich zu meinen Chars immer Geschichten mache und ich weibliche Heldinnen einfach genial finde hatte ich fast nur weibl. chars.
Sogar Tauren 0o


----------



## PRETOIAN (8. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin mit meinem tauren zufrieden, wenn welche weibliche Chars spielen wollen is doch ok! 
Vor allem bei blutelfen, dranei und nachtelfen kann ich es verstehen!
Wobei, bei Zwergen und gnomen ist es egal sieht beides blöd aus&#58373;&#58373;

aber ist ja jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## wildrazor09 (8. Juni 2010)

WoW ist immernoch ein Rollenspiel und kann auch so gespielt werden, doch krass wird es dann wenn sich der Mann hinter der Frau auch schon sehr so benimmt.

Ps: Ich spiele selber als Twink ne Blutelfin Dk Tank, ich finde die Bewegungen einfach cool die, die Elfinen machen wenn sie kämpfen (das drehen etc.)


----------



## Kontext (8. Juni 2010)

Was ich mich wirklich frage ist, was in den ganzen Kerlen vorgeht, die mit weiblichen Charakteren typisches Goldshire Sex-RP betreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (8. Juni 2010)

Ganz einfache Antwort, ich wollte Abwechslung bei meinen Chars haben.

Es gibt 10 Klassen, da ich nur auf einer Seite Spiele und ich nicht 6 Menschen haben wollte, habe ich die 10 Klassen halt auf die 5 Rassen aufgeteilt (jeweils 2) und da dann halt einmal männlich einmal weiblich, ok mit Cata wird wohl mein Lvl 10 n811 Jäger für nen Worgen weichen müssen^^.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juni 2010)

Kontext schrieb:


> Was ich mich wirklich frage ist, was in den ganzen Kerlen vorgeht, die mit weiblichen Charakteren typisches Goldshire Sex-RP betreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In manche Bereiche sollte man nicht vordringen. Es könnte zu gefährlich werden.


----------



## wowz124 (8. Juni 2010)

habe NUR männliche charaktere .... noch nie nen weiblichen char gehabt!


----------



## Ugnar (8. Juni 2010)

Ich habe Weibliche wie auch Männliche Charaktere zur Abwechslung, jeder sollte sein Charakter so spielen das es ihm Spaß macht.


----------



## obi-wan (8. Juni 2010)

Vreen schrieb:


> der unterschied zu der wirklichen welt ist ja das man sich in einer virtuellen welt wie wow einen avatar selber erschaffen kann,
> man kann also sein wer man gerne wär.
> niemand würde sich einen avatar erstellen mit dem er sich nicht identifiziert.
> im grunde kann man also ableiten das männer die einen weiblichen avatar zumindest als main haben wohl irgendwas auf diese art ausleben.



Selten so etwas sinnfreies gelesen!
Die Animationen der weiblichen Charaktere ist einfach schöner anzusehen .... dort hinein eine grundsätzliche Vorliebe hineinzuinterpretieren ist dasselbe wie alle WoW Spieler als "killerspielende" Gemeinde abzustempeln.


----------



## Messerset (8. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele seit Ewigkeiten in Videospielen bevorzugt weibliche Charaktere. Nicht nur in WoW sondern z.B. auch in Tekken. Mich hat einmal jemand gefragt: "Alter, warum spielst du eigentlich ne Frau, bist du etwa schwul?"

Ich habe folgenermaßen darauf geantwortet: "Wenn ich mich eine sehr lange Zeit mit einem Spiel beschäftige, in dem ich zu einem Großteil dieser Zeit einer Spielfigur auf den Hintern schaue, dann finde ich es schöner, wenn dieser Hintern ein wohlproportionierter weiblicher Hintern ist - und nicht das behaarte Gegentück eines Mannes. Es wundert mich, dass das bei dir offensichtlich anders ist!"


----------



## Ugnar (8. Juni 2010)

Messerset schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit Ewigkeiten in Videospielen bevorzugt weibliche Charaktere. Nicht nur in WoW sondern z.B. auch in Tekken. Mich hat einmal jemand gefragt: "Alter, warum spielst du eigentlich ne Frau, bist du etwa schwul?"
> 
> Ich habe folgenermaßen darauf geantwortet: "Wenn ich mich eine sehr lange Zeit mit einem Spiel beschäftige, in dem ich zu einem Großteil dieser Zeit einer Spielfigur auf den Hintern schaue, dann finde ich es schöner, wenn dieser Hintern ein wohlproportionierter weiblicher Hintern ist - und nicht das behaarte Gegentück eines Mannes. Es wundert mich, dass das bei dir offensichtlich anders ist!"


Eine gute Einstellung die du da hast.


----------



## Bitialis (8. Juni 2010)

Ne Freundin von mir hat als Main nen Männlichen Tauren..
Ich ne weibliche Blutelfe.. und weiter?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab halt mit BC erst meinen Main angefangen, da ich mal testen wollte was so alles geht, habe ich mich gefragt ob mans schaffen kann der erste Blutelf Priester auf 70 zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da Männliche Blutelfen imho ein wenig naja aussehen, hab ich die weibliche abgemagerte Variante genommen..

Meine Rassenwahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Männlich: 
- Zwerg
- Orc
- Troll
- Tauren
- Mensch
- UD

Weiblich:
- Blutelf
- Nachtelf
- Mensch
- Gnom
- UD
- Draenai 

@ Messerset: genau das denke ich mir auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smirre13 (8. Juni 2010)

Spiel nur Männers.
Hab öfter andere Leut gefragt, warum sie nen weiblichen Char spielen, wenn sie selbst keine Frau sind?

Kamen Antworten wie:
weibliche Chars sind kleiner und daher im PvP weniger schnell gesichtet
ich finde als Weibchen schneller Grp
bekomme schneller Hilfe
...

Die einzige Antwort, die ich verstehen konnte, war:
Ich guck doch keinem Kerl 80 Lvl lang auf en Arsch!


----------



## Bandit 1 (8. Juni 2010)

Nun liegt wohl daran das man seiner Spielfigur den ganzen Tag auf den Arsch schaut.

Worauf schaut man lieber ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich habe (bzw. hatte) 2 Männlein und 2 Weiblein.


----------



## Gerti (8. Juni 2010)

Männliche Chars in Roben sehen scheiße aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (8. Juni 2010)

Smirre13 schrieb:


> Hab öfter andere Leut gefragt, warum sie nen weiblichen Char spielen, wenn sie selbst keine Frau sind?


Es ist ein Rollenspiel. Daher kann man ruhig auch in die andere Haut schlüpfen. Schließlich braucht man(n) dafür keine Total-OP wie im RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem gibts für deine Frage nur eine richtige Antwort:

Als waschechter Mann ist man sich durchaus seiner Männlichkeit bewusst und verschönert deshalb die Welt der Rollenspiele mit reizenden weiblichen Charakteren!


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. Juni 2010)

Hmmm mien Schurke is ein durchaus männlicher Gnom ...

Was mich viel mehr interessiert, warum man in einem Fantasy-Game ausgerechnet ´nen 08/15-Menschen spielt xD ...


----------



## Herz des Phönix (8. Juni 2010)

ich bin ne frau und habe eigentlich nur männliche tauren oder orcs ... wieso?
weil die rüssi einfach vieeeeel toller aussieht ^_^
und ausserdem ... wer lässt schon frauen kämpfen ... pf ;-]


----------



## Blackeagle2000 (8. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß ned wo das ganze Problem an der Sache ist bzw. was der threat bewirken soll.

Mein Mainchar war lange Zeit ein männlicher Warri, einfach weil ich der Meinung bin, dass Warri´s eher männlich sind, sprich das männliche Geschlecht zu dieser Klasse besser passt. Hab den unter BC-Zeiten auch komplett hochgelvlt,
Hatte mir nach einiger Zeit einen weiblichen Draenei-Schami aufgemacht, weil ich mich als Heal versuchen wollte.
Männliche Draenei haben mir nicht gefallen & ich finde auch, dass gerade als Draenei ein weiblicher Char besser in die Rolle des Schamis, vor allem als Heal, passt. Als Orc würde ich wahrscheinlich eher nen männlichen Heal-Schami spielen. KA warum, ist eben persönliches befinden.

Im Endeffekt ist mein Schami-Mädchen bereits lvl 80 und hat schon relativ gutes Equip, während mein Warri noch immer auf 70 rumlungert.
Sprich der Schami ist jetzt mein Main, da ich mich als Heal besser identifizieren kann bzw. ich es im Moment lieber spiele.
Vielleicht wird mein Warri iwann auch 80, kommt auf meine Laune an.

Ich finde dass das ganze eben persönliches empfinden ist & nichts mit dem RL zu tun hat.
Es kommt eben darauf an, oben man die gewählte Klassen/Rassen-Kombination mit der vorraussichtlichen Skillung eher einer männlichen oder weiblichen Rolle zuschreibt.


----------



## Blackeagle2000 (8. Juni 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Nun liegt wohl daran das man seiner Spielfigur den ganzen Tag auf den Arsch schaut.
> 
> Worauf schaut man lieber ?
> 
> ...



Schreib einfach bei jedem char "/played" rein, dann weißt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holzbruch (8. Juni 2010)

Also ich überlege mir immer nur eins:

"Wem will ich wahrscheinlich 80 Lvl lang auf den Hintern glotzen?"

In der Regel kommt dann die Frage "Kann ein Umhang dieses Monstrum verdecken?"


Sollten hierbei jeweils beide Punkte an die weibl. Version gehen, wirds diese dann auch genommen^^

bei einem Unentschieden kanns dann ja egal sein


----------



## Carlor1337 (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hab nen Gnom Hexenmeister ( klein und gemein muss er sein!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ne Draenei ( Dreanei? ) Paladina und nen Untoten Magier, alle zwischen 71 und 80. 

Wer kann mir verraten was das über mich aussagt?


----------



## schäubli (8. Juni 2010)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> << will keinen gayelfen zoggen deswegen weiblichen Bl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit haust du dich nur selber aus der Diskussion.
Homophobie ist gay.


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Juni 2010)

Ich: männlich

Meine Chars:
Lvl 80 Blutelfen-Pala (m)
Lvl 80 Blutelfen-Pala (m) (ja ich hab 2)
Lvl 80 Ork-Schurkin (w)
Lvl 80 Tauren-Schamanin (w)
Lvl 80 Tauren-Druidin (w)
Lvl 80 Bluelfen-Mage (m)
Lvl 80 untoter Priester (m)
Lvl 72 Tauren-Jägerin (w)
Lvl 68 Tauren-Todesritterin (w)
Lvl 1 Tauren-Schamanin (w) (Bankchar)

Also stehts genau etwa ausgeglichen (Bankchar nicht mitgezählt), was sich mit Cata allerdings ändern wird:

mind. ein Pala wird Taurin, evtl. auch beide, bin mir noch nicht sicher...
Priester wird Taurin
Mage wird weiblicher Ork

Spätestens ab da werde ich ein eindeutig Überverhältniss an Frauen haben.
Warum?

Taurinnin sind meiner Meinung nach das schönste Grafik-Modell in WoW, deshalb versuche ich so viele davon zu haben wie möglich. Die männlichen Gegenstücke sind mir vom Unterkörper her zu plump (z.B. Sitzpose, Tanzanimation).
Orks finde ich zwar recht stylisch, allerdings haben mir die Kerle ein bisschen was zu zwergenhaftes (stämmig, "quadratisch", im Verhältnis zu Trollen und Tauren recht klein), da sagt mir die allgemeine Statur der Ladies dieser Spezies eher zu.

Und... naja... andere Rassen brauche ich in Cata nicht mehr, wobei ich bei untoten, Trollen und Blutelfen immer zum männlichem Gegenstück tendieren würde.


----------



## Schokrän (8. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele einen männlichen Nachtelfen weil ich auch ein Mann bin und ... joa. Fast alle meine Freunde spielen weibliche Characktere wegen den ... kurvigen Reizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedoch ist es schon irgendwie doof wenn man oft nicht weiß, ob jener Spieler jetzt ein Mann oder eine Frau ist. Ich schreib meistens einfach Er oder Sie, je nach dem welches Geschlecht derjenige spielt. Wenn demjenigen das nicht passt, ist es mir vollkommen egal! Schließlich werden Transen auch ab einem bestimmten Geschlechts-grad als Frau/Mann bezeichnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöner wird es aber, wenn es ab in das Raid-Ts geht und MANN ab und an mal eine Frau hört! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirastor (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hab eigentlich nur 3 weibliche Chars von gesamt 12.

Magierin-B11: Ging dabei einzig darum, dass mir ein metrosexueller Typ in Seidenkleidchen absolut suspekt ist, ich aber noch keine Blutelfen hatte da BC erst rausgekommen ist.
Hexerin-UD: Einfach nur Style. Untote Hexerin sieht sowas von stimmig aus, besonders mit der Dunkelroten Stachelfrisur und T9... arrr
Todesritterin-Draenei: Hier stand der Name "Draemora" (Draenei Morituri) vor der Charaktererstellung fest und klingt einfach weiblich.

Der Rest sind richtige Männer.... Orc Warri Tank mit Bergbau, Troll Hunter mit krassem Wurm und Kürschnern, Zwerg Warri Tank mit Ingi.... alles was halt so eher ins Männerklischee fällt ^^


----------



## c0bRa (8. Juni 2010)

Mal abgesehen von meiner Tankkuh sind alle meine 80er männlich... Und die Tankkuh ist auch nur weiblich weil ich nen weiblichen Tauren DK für eine seltene Klassen/Rassen-Kombination halte (ne Umfrage hier  hat das sogar mal bestätigt)... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (8. Juni 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich: männlich
> 
> Meine Chars:
> Lvl 80 Blutelfen-Pala (m)
> Lvl 80 Blutelfen-Pala (m) (ja ich hab 2)




Ähhh. seid wann kann man bitte männliche blutelfen und auch noch paladine auswählen???

jaja ich mag euch net ich gebs zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tai Guy (8. Juni 2010)

Ich muss sagen, anfangs, als ich meine menschliche Paladina erstellt hatte, war mein Argument, das ich nicht ständig einen, theoretisch, behaarten Männerarsch ansehen möchte. Gut, ich bereue es, das meine Paladina weiblich ist, alleine weil der Tanz von ihr der letzte Dreck ist und einfach nur wie dämliches rumgezappel aussieht. 

Mein erster Char war ein männlicher Nachtelf. Ich mag das elbische Volk, da musste diese Wahl sein. Und da ich ein riesen Fan von R.A. Salvatore und seinem Dunkelelfen Drizzt Do'Urden bin und die nachtelfen am ehesten aussehen wie Dunklelefen, war diese Wahl die einzige, die ich nehmen wollte. Der Char wurde langweilig, ich machte meine Paladina eben mit dem hintern argument weiblich und habe meinen Spaß mit diesem Char. Nicht Sexuell (bin da im RL ausgelastet) sondern weil ich mitlerweile sehr gerne Paladine spiele.

Mitlerweile habe ich auf 2 weiteren Servern männliche Blutelf Paladine (mir gefällt diese Arroganz, die erhabene Stadt Silbermond, die nach Weisheit, Ästhetik und macht aussieht) und eine weibliche Blutelf Schurkin. Ich spiele mitlerweile, neben meinem Allianz Pala, sehr gerne Horde. Und da eben lieber Blutelfen. Die anderen Völker mag ich nicht. Skelette ... mir hat damals die kate Moss Werbung gereicht, ich will mir keine Mager Model Chars anschauen, ebensowenig wie Kühe mit Schwertern oder die grüngesichtiugen Froschfressen. Und Trolle sehen einfach nur verdammt kacke aus. Und weibliche Schurken sind eh besser, weil graziler und besser im schleichen. Stellt euch mal einen Orkischen Schurken vor. Theoretisch schleicht er etwa genauso leise wie ein Elefant in ner Bücherei.

Und was ich noch anmerken möchte: Blizzard hat Mist gebaut bei den weiblichen Zwergen. Denen fehlt der Bart. Zwerge ohne Bart gibt es nicht.


----------



## c0bRa (8. Juni 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Ähhh. seid wann kann man bitte männliche blutelfen und auch noch paladine auswählen???
> 
> jaja ich mag euch net ich gebs zu
> 
> ...


Und den Fehler auch noch 2x machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ångela (8. Juni 2010)

Is alles ne Frage der Optik.

Meine B11-Jägerin ist deswegen weiblich, weil die Animationen der B11-Kerle wirklich etwas "merkwürdig" wirken.

Meine Shamanin ist deswegen weiblich, weil es für mich befremdlich war, einen Berg von Mann eine, meiner Meinung nach, sensitive Klasse spielen zu lassen.

Aus dem Grund ist mein Pala dann ein männlicher Draenei geworden, meine Eule ist männlich weil ich die Ohren der N11-Mädels beknackt finde und es keine "tattoofreien" Gesichter gibt, die halbwegs ansehnlich sind.

Mein Zwergen-Hunter ist aus ähnlichen Gründen männlich, weil ich die Animationen der weiblichen Zwerge einfach lächerlich finde, was in ähnlicher Weise auch für Gnomen-DKs gilt, egal ob männlich oder weiblich.

Meine Menschen-Hexe hab ich gelöscht, weil mir ebenfalls die völlig beknackten Animationen beim Laufen auf die Nüsse gegangen sind, mit diesen nach innen knickenden Füßen.

Man wählt im Normalfall das, was einem selbst für die jeweilige Kombination am "angenehmsten" ist.


Man steckt keinen Draenei in eine Magier-Robe, keinen Tauren in eine Priester-Kutte und keinen Gnom in eine Plattenrüstung, außer man hat eine Vorliebe für Absurditäten.

Ach und wer bei der Char-Wahl irgendeine sexuell motivierte Aktion vermutet, der ist geistig wohl selbst erst zwischen 12 und 14.
Wäre das auf die Masse der Spieler umsetzbar, dann würde es vermutlich ausschließlich weibliche N11 und B11 geben, bei den warmen Brüdern (nicht abwertend gemeint) dementsprechend männliche B11


Übrigens wäre das so, als wenn man bei Huntern irgendetwas in die Pet-Wahl hineinintepretieren wollen würde, schließlich gibt es ja für jede Pet-Klasse verschiedene und niemand mit etwas Hirn wirde vermuten, das sich jemand bspw. eine Katze, einen Bären oder eine Krabbe  auf Grund spezieller Vorlieben zulegt .............

Wie heißt es auf RTL II ?

"It's fun"


----------



## Quovenja (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hab außschlieslich weibliche Charaktere. Warum? Weil nach meiner Erfahrung die Spieler einen viel netter behandeln.

Außerdem hab ich lieber einen netten Pixel-Hintern am Bildschirm als sonst wo nen Männer-Ar*** im Gesicht zu haben.

Verwirrend wirds aber, wenn sich die Co-Gildenleiterin als Mann herausstellt. Nach ungefähr einem Jahr der Gildengründung.


----------



## Deadwool (8. Juni 2010)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen weibliche Charaktere zu spielen, aber ich hab keinen Bock darauf von pubertären Kiddies oder notgeilen Männern, die hinter jeder vollbusigen Amazone die entsprechende Spielerin vermuten, belagert zu werden. Spätestens im TS stellt sich dann heraus dass die übertriebene Hilfsbereitschaft auf falschen Vorstellungen gebaut war. Brauche ich nicht. Da spiele ich lieber Chars mit denen ich mich identifizieren kann.


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Juni 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Ähhh. seid wann kann man bitte männliche blutelfen und auch noch paladine auswählen???
> 
> jaja ich mag euch net ich gebs zu
> 
> ...


Das schlimme dran: ich mag se auch net ^^

Aber als Hordenspieler hat man als Pala (noch) keine andere Wahl... Und der B11-Mage war ne Feiabendlaune weil ich dachte "ach auf Lvl 5 löschste den eh wieder"



c0bRa schrieb:


> Und den Fehler auch noch 2x machen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Indirekt, der eine war mal n' Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marulu (8. Juni 2010)

naja das is deine wahl wen es dir gefällt kanst es spielen keiner hat was dagegen gibt ja au keine skill unterscheidungen oder so also egal ^^


----------



## Pastilo (8. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele Männchen und Weibchen. Kommt drauf an was besser Aussieht, z.b Männlicher Untoter Schurke würde ich eher zocken als Weiblich weil ich finde das Männlich eher passt. Dafür aber eher Weiblichen Draenei Priester als Männlichen usw ^^

mfg


----------



## PumPam (8. Juni 2010)

ich spiele weibliche blutelfin weil ich keinem mann auf den hintern gucken will


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (8. Juni 2010)

Hab beides schon erlebt (sowohl Männer die weibliche chars spielten als auch umgekehrt), aber ich persönlich spiele einfach lieber einen Char von meinem Geschlecht, kp wieso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte bisher nur weibliche Chars...bis ich jetzt einen Draenei-Paladin gemacht habe....und OMG ich mutiere zum Macho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie identifiziere ich mich zu sehr mit ihm...ich bin sogar oft in Versuchung weibliche Chars anzubaggern ^^


----------



## KingBuff (8. Juni 2010)

ich hab auch chars von beiden geschlechtern. zwei männliche tauren (dudu und schamane) un zwei weibliche blutelfen (dk un mage)

bei der charaktererstellung hab ich einfach nur drauf geachtet was am meisten style hat =)


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele viele weibliche Chars. Bin auch noch nie blöd angemacht worden als im TS von mir plötzlich ne Männerstimme kam.
Überhaupt kenne ich sehr viele männliche Spieler die weibliche Chars haben.

Was spricht dagegen? Man macht den anderen etwas vor. Nungut, wer sich in eine virtuelle Spielfigur verliebt ist selbst Schuld. xD


----------



## Spexx (8. Juni 2010)

Vreen schrieb:


> niemand würde sich einen avatar erstellen mit dem er sich nicht identifiziert.
> im grunde kann man also ableiten das männer die einen weiblichen avatar zumindest als main haben wohl irgendwas auf diese art ausleben.



Dem stimme ich zu, finde es, nach dem ich aus der Pubertät raus bin ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) irgendwie doof weibliche Charakter zu spielen, da ich mich nicht mit denen identifizieren kann, was mir bei einem Rollenspiel (ja, WoW ist ursprünglich ein Rollenspiel) auch wichtig ist!


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (8. Juni 2010)

Also ich spiele weibliche Characktere weil ich ebenfalls Weiblich bin, meistens Blutelfe Mensch Draenei Nachtelfe.


----------



## Paper (8. Juni 2010)

spiel neben meinem main auch nen weiblichen mage... find das nun nicht so aussergewöhnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (8. Juni 2010)

Ich habe bis anhin nur männliche Chars gezockt, halt weils meinem RL Geschlecht entspricht.
War für mich nur logisch dass ich also auch männliche Chars zocke - man identifziert sich ja doch zu einem gewissen Teil mit seinem Char.

Der letzte Char den ich aber erstellt habe, ist eine BE Priesterin. Der Grund war eigentlich simple, ich hab einen weiblichen Namen der mir verdammt gut gefällt und den ich ingame an einem meiner Charakteren sehen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss aber zugeben dass mir die weiblichen Chars im allgemeinen besser gefallen als die männlichen (mal abgesehen von den Tauren).

Was man aber ganz extrem merkt ist, dass wenn man(n) mit weiblichem Avatar unterwegs ist, die anderen Spieler viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel netter sind zu einem. Sehr merkwürdig ;D


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Juni 2010)

also die einzigsten chars die bei mir weiblich sind ist meine paladinesin^^ mene hexe und das wars das sind beides zwei blut11inen xD rest ist männlich z.b. zwerg krieger orc krieger usw...


----------



## Shendria (8. Juni 2010)

Bei mir auf dem Acc sind glaub nur weibliche Chars, bis auf meinen Priester, und ich bereuhe es mittlerweile echt jeden Tag aufs Neue das ich mir das angetan hab. 
Vorallem meine Schamanin hat mittlerweile ne ganz ordentliche Summe an RL-Männern auf igno, weil sich viele net mehr einkriegen sobald se merken das hinter der kühlen Draenei auch noch ne weibliche Person sitzt (Rnd-Raid TS und so z.b.) ... 
Naja, was soll man machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da aber anscheinend weibliche Trolle so abstoßend sind (was ich jetzt irgendwie echt net versteh), werd ich wohl auf meinem neuen Heimatserver weniger Probleme damit haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (8. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Bei mir auf dem Acc sind glaub nur weibliche Chars, bis auf meinen Priester, und ich bereuhe es mittlerweile echt jeden Tag aufs Neue das ich mir das angetan hab.
> Vorallem meine Schamanin hat mittlerweile ne ganz ordentliche Summe an RL-Männern auf igno, weil sich viele net mehr einkriegen sobald se merken das hinter der kühlen Draenei auch noch ne weibliche Person sitzt (Rnd-Raid TS und so z.b.) ...
> Naja, was soll man machen...
> 
> ...



EINE FRAU! AUF SIE!


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Bei mir auf dem Acc sind glaub nur weibliche Chars, bis auf meinen Priester, und ich bereuhe es mittlerweile echt jeden Tag aufs Neue das ich mir das angetan hab.
> Vorallem meine Schamanin hat mittlerweile ne ganz ordentliche Summe an RL-Männern auf igno, weil sich viele net mehr einkriegen sobald se merken das hinter der kühlen Draenei auch noch ne weibliche Person sitzt (Rnd-Raid TS und so z.b.) ...
> Naja, was soll man machen...
> 
> ...


na dann mal viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (8. Juni 2010)

Wo liegt überhaupt der Unterschied, wenn du einen männlichen Charakter bzw. eine Trollin spielst, Shendria? Sobald du TS gehst, kriegen sich die Männer doch wohl ebenso nicht ein, oder?


----------



## Zuraxx (8. Juni 2010)

Ich habe 2 weibliche draenei´s hochgezockt, naja, die männlichen sehen etwas *hust* "merkwürdig" aus, sonst aber erstrahlt mein dudu vor männlichkeit


----------



## Blackeagle2000 (9. Juni 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Irgendwie identifiziere ich mich zu sehr mit ihm...ich bin sogar oft in Versuchung weibliche Chars anzubaggern ^^



*Hehe*
Na wenn hinter dem weiblichen Char ein Mann sitzt, dann passt das ja wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackeagle2000 (9. Juni 2010)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Was man aber ganz extrem merkt ist, dass wenn man(n) mit weiblichem Avatar unterwegs ist, die anderen Spieler viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel netter sind zu einem. Sehr merkwürdig ;D



Über das gibts sogar eine anerkannte wissenschaftliche Studie.
Und zwar gehts da darum, dass unabhängig von RL-Geschlecht weiblichen Chars mehr geholfen wird bzw. (logischerweise) Männer viel hilfsbereiter sind bzw. schneller mal a paar G locker machen, bei Quests helfen, Items schenken usw. Wenn ichs recht im Kopf habe liegt die Hilfsbereitschaft in etwa beim doppelten..

Wundert mich persönlich auch nicht, da in uns Männern ein "Beschützerinstinkt" vorhanden ist, wir versuchen Frauen eben nur zu beschützen (sch.. Machogehabe *ggg*) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Traurig ist halt, dass manche Männer meinen, sie müssen alles was weiblich ist anbaggern. Wenns im TS dann auch noch weiblich sind ist sowieso die Hölle los..
Find ich iwie schade, da viele Frauen dann gar ned mehr auf Männer antworten bzw. gleich auf igno setzen wenns mal anflüstern bzw. unterstützung in nem Q suchen und grad ne Frau da ist.
persönlich habe ich lange Zeit mit einer netten Frau zusammen gelvlt, ohne zu baggern und ähnliches.
Hat damals einfach super gepasst, hatten viel Spaß und waren immer in nem Lvl-Bereich wo wir uns gegenseitig pushen konnten.
War bisher eine meiner besten zusammenarbeiten im ganzen spiel


----------



## Muffi77 (9. Juni 2010)

Also ich sehe absolut nicht, wo das Problem liegt, als Mann einen weiblichen Charakter zu spielen oder eben als Frau einen Männlichen. Bei mir war das Kriterium allein das Optische, die Animationen der weiblichen Charaktere gefällt mir schlicht besser.
Aber selbst wenn man WoW als "richtiges" Rollenspiel sieht, ist das doch noch kein Problem, denn Sinn eines RPs ist doch in eine andere Rolle zu schlüpfen und da ist es völlig irrelevant ob das Geschlecht des Charakters mit dem des Spielers übereinstimmt. Ich spiele auch im P&P sowohl weibliche wie auch männliche Charaktere und es gab nie Probleme deswegen in meiner Spielgruppe.


----------



## Farstar (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich spiele auch weibl. Nachtelfen Charaktere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus dem einfachen Grund, weil diese Liebevoll Modelliert bzw. Animiert worden sind. Für jede Handlung oder Reaktion haben sie eine Animation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube auch das dass sogar die aufwändigst gestalteten Charaktere von Blizzard sind, wo sich die Entwickler viel Mühe gegeben haben.


----------



## Richtigsteller (9. Juni 2010)

vonCarstein schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wollt mal wissen ob ihr als Jungs auch weibliche Charaktere spielt bzw als Mädels auch mal einen männlichen Chara ausprobiert habt.
> 
> ...





*Zwei Sorten von Mann spielen weibliche Charaktere:*
*
*
*1. Der verkappte Homo (Spielt dazu meisten sogar noch nen "Kleidträger" also "Caster")*
*
*
*2. Der sogenannte "Styler" (Kein Gamer. Ihm kommt es nur auf den "Style" an)*
*
*
*Mit beiden kann ich mich nicht so ganz anfreunden.*


----------



## TriggerTMA (9. Juni 2010)

Ich kann natürlich in die Rolle reinfallen und versuchen mich mit dem Char zu identifizieren. Da WoW für mich aber einfach ein Spiel bleibt und als Mann die sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmale zu schätzen weiß, spiele ich lieber weibliche Chars. Denn beim Leveln ist ein hübscher Frauenars.. motivierender als ein Männlicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (9. Juni 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Wo liegt überhaupt der Unterschied, wenn du einen männlichen Charakter bzw. eine Trollin spielst, Shendria? Sobald du TS gehst, kriegen sich die Männer doch wohl ebenso nicht ein, oder?




Mittlerweile funktioniert mein TS net mehr richtig.... ich hör zwar alles aber kann net reden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gildies und so wissen ja wer hinter meiner Schamanin steckt... der Rest der Spieler is mir ehrlichgesagt in dem Fall egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohls da oft ja net mal ein TS brauch....

Kolleg und ich haben die letzten 10lvl viel in Instanzen verbracht. Er weiblicher DK-Tank, ich männlicher Diszi... bei irgend nem HdS-Run ist es mir dann tatsächlich mal passiert das ich ihn im Gruppen-Chat dann geflamed hab (Spasses halber) und am Schluß noch ein Schatzi angefügt hab... 2 der Typen in der Gruppe waren wohl grad auf der Suche nach ner Freundin und haben das dann gleich als Aufforderung gesehn um 1. mich zu beleidigen und 2. ihn auf Teufel komm raus anzuflirten, aber zumindest noch auf ne recht harmlose Art und Weise.... das Gelächter im Skype war groß bei uns.... 
Ich frag mich irgendwie echt was in solchen Leuten vor sich geht... ganz normal ist das ja wohl doch net.... oder hab ich was verpasst?^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Juni 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> *Zwei Sorten von Mann spielen weibliche Charaktere:*
> 
> *1. Der verkappte Homo (Spielt dazu meisten sogar noch nen "Kleidträger" also "Caster")*
> 
> ...



wie kann man in 4 zeilen soviel keistigen dünnpfiff bringen?
ich spiele heiler immer als weiblich chars, weil ich finde dass das einfach besser passt. du bist so der typ der nicht dazu stehen kann weibliche chars zu spielen, weil er angst hat nicht mainstream zu sein


----------



## Ectheltawar (9. Juni 2010)

Ich denke nicht das es in WoW echte Frauen gibt wie in anderen MMOs, jedoch gibt es in WoW etliche weibliche Chars die sich eben auch als weibliche Spieler ausgeben, bis irgendwann durch einen blöden Zufall rauskommt das dem nicht so ist. Es gibt leider genug schwarze Schafe die es einfach ausnutzen wollen das weiblichen Chars nunmal schneller geholfen wird und sie auch sonst in allem von der männlichen Belegschaft bevorzugt werden. Leider halten nach wie vor zuviele Männer WoW, wie auch andere MMOs, für eine Partnerbörse. Immer wieder bestärkt durch den urbanen Mythos der WoW-Bekanntschaft die zu Liebe wurde. Hört man immer wieder, liest man immer wieder und wie bei jedem Mythos hat jeder einen Bekannten, desen Cousin einen Freund hat, von dem ein Bekannter in WoW seine große Liebe gefunden hat. Das jemand aus solchen Gründen der Übervorteilung sich einen weiblichen Char erstellt, streitet natürlich jeder ab.....es sind immer die Animationen, oder der allseits beliebte Satz: "Ich bin noch nicht schwul, hab keinen Bock den ganzen Tag auf einen Männerarsch zu schauen". Gerade letztere passen für mich noch am ehesten in die Kategorie der schwarzen Schafe.

Ich spiele auf einem RP-Server, daher sehe ich das ganze noch etwas enger. Männer können keine Frauen im RP spielen, das einzige was Männer spielen können ist eine männliche Fantasie einer Frau. Das hat dann aber nichts mehr mit ernsthaftem RP zu tun, sondern läßt sich in gewissen anderen Medien sehr viel leichter ausleben. Daher spielt worauf ihr Lust habt, aber wenn ihr unbedingt als Mann einen weiblichen Char spielen müsst, haltet ihn von RP-Servern fern.


----------



## TriggerTMA (9. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Mittlerweile funktioniert mein TS net mehr richtig.... ich hör zwar alles aber kann net reden....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war mal Gildenleiter und ich sage Dir, Frauen sind die größte Herausforderung an die Leitung. Das liegt weniger an den Frauen selbst, sondern an den pubertierenden Jungs. Die drehen völlig durch. 
Ich bin ja nun oft im Außendienst und telefoniere auch desöfteren mit Frauen. Einige klingen sowas von nett und interessant, das man dolle Vorstellungen bekommt. Kaum sieht man aber die Dame in Natura, entspricht sie meistens nicht mehr dem Ideal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann mich, Gott sei Dank, da zügeln.


----------



## mijasma (9. Juni 2010)

Dreamforce schrieb:


> Also dieser Thread ist irgendwie unnötig...




na ja es ist mittwoch, zeit genau dafür.


----------



## failrage (9. Juni 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> *Zwei Sorten von Mann spielen weibliche Charaktere:*
> 
> *1. Der verkappte Homo (Spielt dazu meisten sogar noch nen "Kleidträger" also "Caster")*
> 
> ...




Eigentlich ist völlig klar dass dieser Thread irgendwann in einen flamebait ausartet. An dieser Stelle muss ich mich auch sehr zurückhalten. Früher bei Counterstrike habe ich auch Terroristen gespielt. Wüsste gerne mal was die ganzen Hobbypsychologen und Schwulenhasser dazu sagen.


----------



## Deepender (9. Juni 2010)

ich selbst habe nur männliche, nicht weil ich weibliche nicht mag, aber vom prinzip her ;D
und naja dann is da noch der grund, das ich nicht vo irgendwelchen typen angeflirtet werden will, nur weils denken dahinter is n frau ;D


----------



## Millwall (9. Juni 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> *Zwei Sorten von Mann spielen weibliche Charaktere:*
> 
> *1. Der verkappte Homo (Spielt dazu meisten sogar noch nen "Kleidträger" also "Caster")*
> 
> ...






Ich verkneife mir gerade herablassende Bemerkungen und stelle eine Frage: in welche Kategorie falle ich mit nem männlichen Mainchar im Kleidchen und nem weiblichen DK-Twink?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Juni 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> ich selbst habe nur männliche, nicht weil ich weibliche nicht mag, aber vom prinzip her ;D
> und naja dann is da noch der grund, das ich nicht vo irgendwelchen typen angeflirtet werden will, nur weils denken dahinter is n frau ;D



ach ich nutze das voll aus^^ ich verarsch die dann..hab so schon oft gold geschenkt bekommen


----------



## ChaosX (9. Juni 2010)

Ich bin Männlich 
Meine Charakter:

Schurke Elumiâ Nachtelfe Weiblich
Magier Modrô Mensch Männlich
Jäger Silanâ Nachtelf Weiblich
Priester Elunoâ Nachtelfe Weiblich 
Druide Valariâ Nachtelfe Weiblich
Paladine Maldrô Mensch Männlich

Mänlich Charakter bei Allianz sind zimlich hässlich
bei der Horde sind die Frauen eher hässlich


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. Juni 2010)

Ectheltawar schrieb:


> ...
> Ich spiele auf einem RP-Server, daher sehe ich das ganze noch etwas enger. Männer können keine Frauen im RP spielen, das einzige was Männer spielen können ist eine männliche Fantasie einer Frau. Das hat dann aber nichts mehr mit ernsthaftem RP zu tun, sondern läßt sich in gewissen anderen Medien sehr viel leichter ausleben. Daher spielt worauf ihr Lust habt, aber wenn ihr unbedingt als Mann einen weiblichen Char spielen müsst, haltet ihn von RP-Servern fern.



Naja... ich bezweifel mal, daß, wenn jemand dem was am RP liegt als Mann nen weiblichen Char zockt, dieser Char dann unweigerlich wie'n promiske Hoe oder mänerhassende Kampflesbe dargestellt wird (nich daß ihr jetzt denkt ich würde alle Frauen für promiske Hoes & männerhassende Kampflesben halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). 

Ich für meinen Teil spiele jedenfalls auch nur männliche Chars, aus dem einfachen Grund, daß ich keinen Bock habe eines Tages irgendwelchen chattechnischen Annäherungsversuchen verzweifelter Kerle ausgesetzt zu sein. Oder womöglich ein fantasierendes Herz zu brechen, wenn derjenige beim Raid meine Bass-Stimme im TS hört und sich seine Männlichkeit daraufhin nach innen kehrt. 
Und ich denke auch nicht, das man mit nem männlichen Char schlechtere Chancen hat Hilfe zu bekommen. Wenn man freundlich fragt wird einem so gut wie immer geholfen - so erging's mir jedenfalls bis jetzt. Der Ton macht die Musik, nicht "die Tüten". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. Juni 2010)

doublepost...


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. Juni 2010)

...tripplepost


----------



## _Kayla_ (9. Juni 2010)

Abeille schrieb:


> Uaaaaaaaah ich kann es nichtmehr hören! Kaum sieht eine männliche Rasse nicht mehr aus wie ein dumpfer Bauarbeiterprolet (nichts gegen Bauarbeiter) ist er sooooo schwul. Diese ganze Homophobie nervt! Schade ich dachte in der modernen Gesellschaft wäre sowas altbacken - ist es wohl nicht.
> 
> Ich spiele was mir gefällt - vom Aussehen, Story, Geschlecht etc. völlig Wurst ob männlich weiblich oder von mir aus auch beides



seh ich genauso...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



obwohls mir dauernd passiert, obwohl ich eine Frau bin, und eig fast nur weibliche Chars spiel, dass alle immer davon ausgehen das ich ein Kerl bin, und dann ganz erstaunt sind wenn sie ne weibliche Stimme im Ts hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich besitze als Mann ausschließlich auch nur männliche Chars. Für mich gehört es in einem Rollenspiel dazu, dass ich darin auch mein wahres Geschlecht spiele.

Aber wenn es einer für sich entscheidet einen weiblichen char zu spielen, warum nicht? einige Freunde von mir spielen nur weibliche Chars... so what?

Das Thema erinnert mich aber ein wenig an eine How I met your mother Folge als Ted seine Onlinebekanntschaft bei WOW kennenlernt. Man sieht zwei Chars, einen männlichen Draenei und einen weiblichen Menschen. Der männliche Char fragt den weiblichen Char wie er heißt und als Antwort kommt "Ted" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mooqoo (9. Juni 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> *Zwei Sorten von Mann spielen weibliche Charaktere:*
> 
> *1. Der verkappte Homo (Spielt dazu meisten sogar noch nen "Kleidträger" also "Caster")*
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, du spielst eine weibliche Blutelfin - entweder Magierin oder Hexe . . .


'nuff said !!


----------



## Vispi (9. Juni 2010)

_Kayla_ schrieb:


> seh ich genauso...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das liegt einfach an der Tatsache das viel weniger Frauen spielen als Männer ^^

das ganze hat sich aber schon extrem verbessert wo ich 1999 angefangen habe mit online Games hatte man fasst nur Männer um natürlich rpg zubetreiben brauchte man weibliche Chars so konnten die Leute die ehh auf Frauenkleider stehen ihren Vorlieben nachgehen *lacht* obwohl sowas manschmal schon gruselig enden konnte in irgend einem rpg event

in wow ist es eigentlich egal weil hier ehh keiner rpg zogg daher gehts hier nur um ne Stylefrage, ist eigentlich für mich auch kein Thema, ich muss allerdings zugeben das ich trotz alledem nur männliche Chars spiele solang wie ich in dem Genre unterwegs bin

mfg


----------



## Vispi (9. Juni 2010)

_Kayla_ schrieb:


> seh ich genauso...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das liegt einfach an der Tatsache das viel weniger Frauen spielen als Männer ^^

das ganze hat sich aber schon extrem verbessert wo ich 1999 angefangen habe mit online Games hatte man fasst nur Männer um natürlich rpg zubetreiben brauchte man weibliche Chars so konnten die Leute die ehh auf Frauenkleider stehen ihren Vorlieben nachgehen *lacht* obwohl sowas manschmal schon gruselig enden konnte in irgend einem rpg event

in wow ist es eigentlich egal weil hier ehh keiner rpg zogg daher gehts hier nur um ne Stylefrage, ist eigentlich für mich auch kein Thema, ich muss allerdings zugeben das ich trotz alledem nur männliche Chars spiele solang wie ich in dem Genre unterwegs bin

mfg


----------



## xxardon (9. Juni 2010)

also ich zogge nur männliche chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es sei denn ich will ein draenei priest zoggen... die sind einfach zu fett da nehme ich doch lieber weibl... oder mein mensch schurke in mänliche sehen die mit kurzer frisur (die ja zu schurken passen sollen) einfach nur ******************** aus


----------



## Schmiddel (9. Juni 2010)

Ähm...das ist ein Spiel.....Rückschlüsse auf den Spieler zu nehmen, was für einen Char er spielt ist lächerlich.

Ich (männlich) spiele, was mir am meisten gefällt. Bei Zwergen bevorzuge ich männliche Chars (was auch mein Main ist). Warum? Er gefällt mir einfach besser als ein weiblicher Zwerg. Anders bei Nachtelfen oder Blutelfen. Da bevorzuge ich weibliche Chars. Mir gefallen einfach die männlichen Modelle nicht. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Da irgendeine sexuelle Ausrichtung oder andere Sachen hinein zuinterpretieren ist einfach lachhaft. Wäre mein Druide auf Hordenseite, so hätte ich statt einer Nachtelfin einen männlichen Tauren. 
Ich habe die Wahl, schlicht und ergreifend. Und ich wähle , was mir am meisten Spass macht. Die einen mögen böse aussehende Untote, Orks oder Tauren, andere sexy Elfen, Menschen oder Draenei. Rückschlüsse auf die Spieler sind da wohl mehr als wage.


----------



## Schmiddel (9. Juni 2010)

Ähm...das ist ein Spiel.....Rückschlüsse auf den Spieler zu nehmen, was für einen Char er spielt ist lächerlich.

Ich (männlich) spiele, was mir am meisten gefällt. Bei Zwergen bevorzuge ich männliche Chars (was auch mein Main ist). Warum? Er gefällt mir einfach besser als ein weiblicher Zwerg. Anders bei Nachtelfen oder Blutelfen. Da bevorzuge ich weibliche Chars. Mir gefallen einfach die männlichen Modelle nicht. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Da irgendeine sexuelle Ausrichtung oder andere Sachen hinein zuinterpretieren ist einfach lachhaft. Wäre mein Druide auf Hordenseite, so hätte ich statt einer Nachtelfin einen männlichen Tauren. 
Ich habe die Wahl, schlicht und ergreifend. Und ich wähle , was mir am meisten Spass macht. Die einen mögen böse aussehende Untote, Orks oder Tauren, andere sexy Elfen, Menschen oder Draenei. Rückschlüsse auf die Spieler sind da wohl mehr als wage.


----------



## Schmiddel (9. Juni 2010)

Ähm...das ist ein Spiel.....Rückschlüsse auf den Spieler zu nehmen, was für einen Char er spielt ist lächerlich.

Ich (männlich) spiele, was mir am meisten gefällt. Bei Zwergen bevorzuge ich männliche Chars (was auch mein Main ist). Warum? Er gefällt mir einfach besser als ein weiblicher Zwerg. Anders bei Nachtelfen oder Blutelfen. Da bevorzuge ich weibliche Chars. Mir gefallen einfach die männlichen Modelle nicht. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Da irgendeine sexuelle Ausrichtung oder andere Sachen hinein zuinterpretieren ist einfach lachhaft. Wäre mein Druide auf Hordenseite, so hätte ich statt einer Nachtelfin einen männlichen Tauren. 
Ich habe die Wahl, schlicht und ergreifend. Und ich wähle , was mir am meisten Spass macht. Die einen mögen böse aussehende Untote, Orks oder Tauren, andere sexy Elfen, Menschen oder Draenei. Rückschlüsse auf die Spieler sind da wohl mehr als wage.


----------



## Ångela (9. Juni 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> *Zwei Sorten von Mann spielen weibliche Charaktere:*
> 
> *1. Der verkappte Homo (Spielt dazu meisten sogar noch nen "Kleidträger" also "Caster")*
> 
> ...



Gut gemeinter Rat vom Psychologen: such dir Hilfe in deiner Gegend, denn so einen geistigen Dünnschiss sollte man behandeln, bevor er chronisch wird.

Ich hab hier im Forum schon viel Schwachsinn gelesen, aber du topst das alles; hätte nicht gedacht das hier wirklich jemand so grundlegend dämlich sein könnte.


----------



## Shendria (9. Juni 2010)

TriggerTMA schrieb:


> Ich war mal Gildenleiter und ich sage Dir, Frauen sind die größte Herausforderung an die Leitung. Das liegt weniger an den Frauen selbst, sondern an den pubertierenden Jungs. Die drehen völlig durch.
> Ich bin ja nun oft im Außendienst und telefoniere auch desöfteren mit Frauen. Einige klingen sowas von nett und interessant, das man dolle Vorstellungen bekommt. Kaum sieht man aber die Dame in Natura, entspricht sie meistens nicht mehr dem Ideal.
> 
> 
> ...




Wenns nur pubertierende Jungs wären... gegen die hab ich die beste aller Waffen, mein Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	Oft sind es aber Männer die so um die 30 rum sind.... und das find ich dann doch erschreckend! Mit dem Alter sollte man meiner Meinung nach doch schon ein wenig mehr in der Realität leben. So ne Torschußpanik kann man doch gar nicht haben oder?^^


@Richtigsteller:
Komplexhaufen der Rambo sein will? Das war das erste was mir zu deinem Post eingefallen ist....  Schätzungsweise kennste aber Rambo gar net mehr, weil du da sowieso noch in den Windeln lagst...


----------



## Littletall (9. Juni 2010)

Also antworte ich auch mal:

Ich bin w und spiele hauptsächlich weibliche Chars, das hat aber auch Gründe gehabt ^^

1. Die meisten männlichen Modelle sind mir zu muskelbepackt, ich mag keine Muskeln.

2. Meine Zwerg Jägerin: In der Beta sah ich eine Zwergen Jägerin. Ich war so begeistert, dass ich genauso eine haben wollte. Sie sieht heute noch genauso aus wie mein Vorbild. Ob dieser Betaspieler wohl je angefangen hat mit WoW und noch spielt?

3. Meine Nachtelfen Priesterin: War als RP-Charakter konzipiert und mir fiel eine bessere Geschichte und Charakter für eine weibliche Priesterin ein (bei Nachtelfen übernehmen ja auch eher die Frauen das Priesteramt). Außerdem sehen sie beim Casten besser aus als männliche Nachtis (ich finde, die wirken immer so, als ob sie sich gerade in die Hose machen).

4. Gnomen Schurkin: Da war ich furios wegen den vielen Schurken Kills auf PVP Servern in BC und erstellte mir einen eigenen Schurken. Ich suchte mir ein möglichst kleines Ziel aus und fand die weiblichen Gnome schon immer süß, also zack, erstellt und gespielt (hängt aber noch auf Level 70 rum..bin weg vom PVP Server).

Ansonsten gefallen mir, wie schon gesagt, die weiblichen Modelle meist besser. Ich hab aber auch einen männlichen Char, nämlich einen Blutelfen. Der ist eine RP-Rolle (Magier) und das witzige ist, obwohl ich ihn zuerst als Playboy konzipiert wurde, ist er inzwischen in die andere Richtung umgeschlagen. RP-Charakter haben manchmal eine beängstigende Eigenentwicklung...

Bei den neuen Rassen werde ich bei den Worgen aber beide Geschlechter ausprobieren. Mir gefallen beide Modelle echt gut bis jetzt.

Ach ja, angemacht wurde ich in WoW bis jetzt nur 2 bis 3mal. Ich frag mich manchmal echt, wo das herkommt, dass viele mit weiblichen Chars so schnell angebaggert werden... Aber ich bin meistens mit einem weiteren Char der selben Gilde vom anderen Geschlecht unterwegs, da denken sich vielleicht die meisten auch ihren Teil.

Im TS gibts auch keine Probs ^^ Alle Raider bei uns sind schon über 20 und meist in einer Beziehung. Mein Freund und ich sind da net die einzigen Päärchen im Raids.


An einen Beitrag weiter vorn, dass Männer keine Frauen im RP hinkriegen. Ich kenne einen Mann, der spielt immer Frauen im RP und den ich, bis er es mir gesagt hat, auch selbst für eine Frau gehalten habe. Der hat die etwas launische Art von Frauen echt gut rübergekriegt. Fantastisch.


----------



## piddybundy (9. Juni 2010)

Die meisten Ärgern sich doch nur,weil sie bei FLÜSTEREROTIK abblitzen !!^^Was wäre wohl los,wenn es wirklich getrennt wäre ?Machosprüche ,noch MEHR Posertum und vollgesabberte Tastaturen die dann im Ernstfall klemmen.Ist doch egal wer was Spielt,jeder zahlt Geld und Blizz bietet es an.Und es auf soziale und pschychische zu reduzieren ist einfach grober Unfug.


----------



## Schanni (9. Juni 2010)

Tjoa :-) also ich bin m uns spiele ausschliesslich w charaktere!
Warum ist eine gute Frage. Zuerst kam ein M Char für mich nie in Frage wenn ich ein char erstelle wird sofort weiblich eingestellt dann schau ich weiter.
Liegt es an der Dualität des Menschen, das ich gerne weibliche Spiele? Mag ich den ganzen Abend lieber einer w auf den Hintern schauen als ein Kerl?
Bin ich im Spiel die w die ich mir in der Realität wünschen würde? Mach ich es weil ich es lustig finde Random zu verwirren und mich auch noch möglichst weiblich zu geben?
Fragen über Fragen omg. 
Warum spiele ich keine Schamie sondern lieber Priest? Warum hat meine Hunt Dunkle Haare und meine DK Blond?
Ich weiß es nicht aber ich nehme es heute mit zu meiner Sitzung mit meinem Psychiater.


----------



## Orthrus (9. Juni 2010)

Abeille schrieb:


> Uaaaaaaaah ich kann es nichtmehr hören! Kaum sieht eine männliche Rasse nicht mehr aus wie ein dumpfer Bauarbeiterprolet (nichts gegen Bauarbeiter) ist er sooooo schwul. Diese ganze Homophobie nervt! Schade ich dachte in der modernen Gesellschaft wäre sowas altbacken - ist es wohl nicht.
> 
> Ich spiele was mir gefällt - vom Aussehen, Story, Geschlecht etc. völlig Wurst ob männlich weiblich oder von mir aus auch beides



hmmm, und noch mehr nervt, das schwul immer mit "tuntig", "tuckig", "weibisch" gleichgesetzt wird...

Siehe Gareth Thomas walisischer Nationalspieler & Rugbylegende....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit untoten Grüßen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackeagle2000 (9. Juni 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> *Zwei Sorten von Mann spielen weibliche Charaktere:*
> 
> *1. Der verkappte Homo (Spielt dazu meisten sogar noch nen "Kleidträger" also "Caster")*
> 
> ...



Und was machst mit mit? Ich passe weder in die eine noch in die andere Sorte Mann...
Als BC raus kam wollte ich unbedingt nen Schamanen, also blieb mir als Ally nur Draenei über.
Dass ich später mal Grp-Heal werden sollte stand auch schon fest.
Und ich identifiziere Draenei Schami-Heiler eher mit dem weiblichen als mit dem männlichen Geschlecht.
Ist einfach Stimmiger. Als Orc wärs wahrscheinlich n Mann worden.
Styler bin ich keiner, mir is Equip usw schnurz, hauptsache Stats stimmen.
Und das andere... Naja glücklich verheiratet & 2 Kinder. Also fällt das auch flach...
Finde dein kommentar einfach niveaulos


----------



## Technocrat (9. Juni 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Ich besitze als Mann ausschließlich auch nur männliche Chars. Für mich gehört es in einem Rollenspiel dazu, dass ich darin auch mein wahres Geschlecht spiele.


Der Zusammenhang entzieht sich mir. In einem Rollenspiel sucht man sich eine Rolle aus und spielt die dann. Wieso die ans Geschlecht gebunden sein muß ist nicht ersichtlich. Richtig gute Schauspieler könne das, so z.B. gibt Frauenschwarm und Schauspielerlegende Toni Curtis in "Manche mögens heiß" eine umwerfende Frau ab oder "Giftzwerg" Danny DeVito gibt in einem seiner Filme eine völlig überzeigende Julia in "Romeo & Julia" - und das nicht mal verkleidet!

Mir hat einmal einer der männlichsten Männer die ich kenne auf meine entgeisterte Frage, warum er in WoW eine Frau spiele, geantwortet: "Dem gespielten Char sieht man tausende von Stunden auf den Arsch. Und wenn man schon so lange auf einen Arsch gucken muß, dann sollte es wenigstens ein hübscher Arsch sein!"


----------



## TriggerTMA (9. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mir hat einmal einer der männlichsten Männer die ich kenne auf meine entgeisterte Frage, warum er in WoW eine Frau spiele, geantwortet: "Dem gespielten Char sieht man tausende von Stunden auf den Arsch. Und wenn man schon so lange auf einen Arsch gucken muß, dann sollte es wenigstens ein hübscher Arsch sein!"



Hehe, mein reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metzelkoch (9. Juni 2010)

Ey ich spiele NUR weibliche Chars ... 

Als ich 14-15 Jahre alt war ... hätte ich mir das allerdings nie träumen lassen! 

Deshalb kann ich die kleinen pupertierenden, pickelüberhäuften Jungfrauen deren Selbstbewusstsein genau so groß ist wie die Meinung der Mehrheit und hier was von "schwul" schreiben ein bisschen verstehen.


Mfg


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (9. Juni 2010)

Sweny schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> für mich ist es kein Problem wenn ein Mann/Junge einen weiblichen Charakter spielt, auch nicht wenn eine Frau/Mädchen einen männlichen Charakter spielt, warum auch nicht?
> Manchen gefallen die animationen besser oder was auch immer!
> 
> ...




Aus den genau selben gründen lv ich  moment einen Männlichen BL (lv 21) 

zum thema: find das kein problem als junge einen weiblichen char zu haben ich selber hab eine weibliche schami. Jeder wie er mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leruna (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte nem Mensch Priester (lvl 80)! Ich habe ihn auf eine Nachtelfe getranst weil ich sie cooler findeund weil ich finde heiler sollten weiblich sein keine ahnung warum is einfach so.^^


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Juni 2010)

Hmm dann kann man ja auch sagen:

Steht ein Mann NICHT auf Sport --> schwul
Fährt ein Mann kein Sportwagen --> schwul
Steht ein Mann auf "Weiberspiele"(Wie sie viele betiteln(Sims und co.)) --> Schwul
Spielt ein Mann keinen Männlichen Charkater --> schwul
Spielt ein Mann keine männl(Krieger, Schurke, ...) Klasse --> schwul
usw.

Von Klischees lebt die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und das gleiche gilt natürlich für Frauen.


----------



## Amko (9. Juni 2010)

Es gibt halt einfach no go Race Klassen.. Und wenn man deren Boni haben will, nimmt man nun mal das Geschlecht welches besser aussieht^^

zB männlicher Zwerg > weiblicher
weibliche Draenai > männlich

usw usf.

Also warum nicht?

Aussehen entscheidet im Endeffekt.

Das einzige was das Aussehen beeinflussen kann sind die Raceskills.

zB Orc Warri(PvE) > all. Auch wenn manche UD Fans sind etc.

Ich hatte zB einen Bloodelf DK gespielt. Extra Silence > all (PvP).


----------



## Skrolk (9. Juni 2010)

Der einzige weibliche Char, den ich spiele, ist meine Draenei Schamanin, 
war ne rein optische Entscheidung.

Rein subjektiv hab ich aber das Gefühl, dass die meisten Spieler "höflicher" 
gegenüber weibl. Chars sind und man generell weniger geflamed wird. Ist zumindest 
mein Eindruck, wenn ich mitm Schami unterwegs bin ^^

p.s. mit Cataclysm wird dann auf weibl. Zwergschami gewechselt


----------



## Amko (9. Juni 2010)

Leruna schrieb:


> Ich hatte nem Mensch Priester (lvl 80)! Ich habe ihn auf eine Nachtelfe getranst weil ich sie cooler findeund weil ich finde heiler sollten weiblich sein keine ahnung warum is einfach so.^^



Ich kann dir sagen warum, weil sie uns immer im realen leben so schön im bett heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist bei dir wohl irgendwo hängen geblieben und nun spielst nur weibliche healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (9. Juni 2010)

Vreen schrieb:


> der unterschied zu der wirklichen welt ist ja das man sich in einer virtuellen welt wie wow einen avatar selber erschaffen kann,
> man kann also sein wer man gerne wär.
> niemand würde sich einen avatar erstellen mit dem er sich nicht identifiziert.
> im grunde kann man also ableiten das männer die einen weiblichen avatar zumindest als main haben wohl irgendwas auf diese art ausleben.



So ein Blödsinn. Willst du damit also sagen, nur weil ich ne Zwergen Schurkin, Zwergen Jägerin und Draenei Priesterin habe will ich damit zeigen, das ich gerne nen Weib wär? Haha, na klar! Worauf stütz du deine These? Hast du etwa 100 Spieler befragt? Oder sind es doch nur Vermutungen!?
Ich kann dir sagen wieso ich auch gerne weibliche Charaktere spiele: Weil mir deren Aussehen, Animation und Stil meist besser gefällt und es gut zu den jeweiligen Rollen passt (bin Rollenspieler). Die Wahl des Geschlechts ist das selbe Kriterium für die Wahl einer Rasse/Klasse wie die der Haare, Gesicht und Bart/Schmuck. Wenn ich mir also einen neuen Charakter ausdenke, muss alles passen und ich will meinen Spaß dabei haben. WoW ist keine Partnerbörse und ich zeige nicht anderen damit, das ich eine Homosexuelle Ader hab. Dann wäre ja jeder auch gern weiblich wenn er in Diablo 2 die Magierin spielt, weils da keinen männlichen gibt.
Und identifizieren will ich mich mit meinen Char garnicht, man solle nicht immer von Avataren sprechen, denn so ein WoW Char ist nicht wirklich das selbe wie z.B. ein Forenavatar oder ein Avatar in Second Life. Es ist nur ein Charakter der mir Spaß bringen soll und nicht mich selber darstellen. Und da ich Rollenspiel betreibe ist es auch einmal eine Herausforderung im RP mal einen weiblichen Char zu spielen, statt immer nur einen brutalen Macho der alles kleinschlägt. Dann doch mal nen weiblicher Schurke der anderen den Kopf verdreht und sie dann hinterhältig vergiftet.


----------



## pildaY (9. Juni 2010)

Black schrieb:


> . Dann wäre ja jeder auch gern weiblich wenn er in Diablo 2 die Magierin spielt, weils da keinen männlichen gibt.



Aus diesem Grund ist mein Main eine Magierin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich konnte einfach keinen männlichen Mage erstellen nach den viele Stunden die mir Diablo2 versüßt haben ^^


----------



## ogrim888 (9. Juni 2010)

Sorry aber wieder mal ein unnötiger Thread.
In einem Rollenspielt ist es wohl ziemlich egal was für einen Char man spielt.
Manche Leute spielen die Klassen / Rassen Kombi mit der sie sich am meisten identifizieren können und andere spielen einfach nur das was ihnen am meisten Spaß macht...
So einfach ist das.


----------



## Palduron (9. Juni 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hmm dann kann man ja auch sagen:
> 
> Steht ein Mann NICHT auf Sport --> schwul
> Fährt ein Mann kein Sportwagen --> schwul
> ...



so ein schwachsinn hab ich ja lang nicht mehr gelesen, danke für das LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (9. Juni 2010)

das ist ja wohl mal jedem selbst überlassen ob er nun nen weiblichen oder männlichen char spielt. wenn man hier schon lesen muss das wenn man nen weiblichen char spielt man gleich schwul ist oO meiner meinugn sind die schwul die nen männlichen blutelf spielen so^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe 2 weibliche chars der rest meiner chars ist sonst nur männlich würde auch sehr bescheiden aussehen so nen weiblicher orc krieger pfui^^ jeder sollte das spielen was ihm gefällt und wenns nen weiblich zwerg ist oder nen männlicher draenei iss doch wurst.


----------



## Cali75 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich als Frau spiele alles mögliche, sowohl männliche Blutelfe als auch männliche Tauren - völlig schnuppe. Meine 2 Hauptchars jedoch (beide Tank) sind lustigerweise weiblich.

Ansonsten sollte man keine Vorurteile haben. Ich kenn auch Männer, die männliche B11 spielen - weil sie eben Lust dazu hatten, na und.

Ein Zockerkumpel hat sich letztens eine Untote Priesterin gemacht, nachdem wir beschlossen haben, zusammen Priester zu lvln und ich schon nen männlichen Untoten Priester hatte. Jetzt heißt meiner Leartu und seiner Learti - so ziehen wir durch die Lande....

Übrigens spiele ich meine Kerle, wenn ich mal wieder nicht angemacht werden will :-). Denn meine Mädels werden gern mal "belästigt" und das muss ich nicht immer haben.


----------



## Ällabätsch1 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir darüber glaub noch nie Gedanken gemacht. Ich spiel weibliche und männliche Charaktere, hab unter anderem einen weiblichen Draenai-Paladin und einen männlichen Undead-Warrior. Auf Horde-Seite sehen die weiblichen Charaktere bei allen Völkern irgendwie doof aus, deswegen nehm ich da nur männliche. Auf Allianzseite dagegen find ich sehen die männlichen Charaktere ziemlich dämlich aus (ausgenommen die Zwerge, die sind immer cool!!!), deshalb nehm ich dort meistens weibliche. Mag schon sein, dass mir der Gedanke einer "Kampf-Amazone" ganz gut gefällt. Was soll ich sagen, Männer sind halt so^^ ;-) Aber das war bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung sicher nicht der ausschlaggebende Grund. Gut, wär ich jetzt noch 16 und würd mit meinen Freunden zocken, würd ich vermutlich niemals nen weiblichen Charakter spielen. Ich hätte vermutlich zu viel Angst gehabt, von anderen ausgelacht zu werden. Aber ab einem gewissen Alter befreit man sich automatisch von dummen, gesellschaftlichen Clichés und somit werden einem auch die Meinugen gewisser Menschen scheiss egal. :-)


----------



## Benegeserit (9. Juni 2010)

ich bin ne frau und mein b11 pala isn typ, und der sieht GUT aus^^ basta.
hab noch ne b11 schurkin, und ne b11 dk dame, aber die kampfanimation is so übel wenn die mit nem 2händer zu gange is, man nennt es auch kampfkreisel...

und

der sieht schwul aus, das is schwul, voll schwul äy... etc.. ich finds voll arm dieses wort für alles zu verwenden was nicht gefällt.
und b11 männer sehn halt wie b11 männer aus...

meine meinung


----------



## Turican (10. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es ist ein Rollenspiel. Ich hab noch nie ne Schüler oder Einzelhandelskaufmann-Klasse in Wow gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"RP" is kein Argument.
Es ist und bleibt für meisten peinlich als Mann eine Frau zu spielen.
Wenn dein Sohn(oder Freund) mit rosa Kleid im "RL" rumhüpfen und mit Barbies spielen würde.Dann würdest das auch anders sehen,oder? Richtig.

Spielt was Ihr wollt aber wundert euch nicht über gerechtfertigte negative Reaktionen.

PS: und lasst das gehüpfe,egal was ihr spielt,das nervt und versaut euch den Ruf.


----------



## Benegeserit (10. Juni 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> "RP" is kein Argument.
> 
> Es ist und bleibt für meisten peinlich als Mann eine Frau zu spielen.
> 
> ...



sry aber dieser beitrag ist sowas von sinnlos.


----------



## RedShirt (10. Juni 2010)

> "RP" is kein Argument.
> Es ist und bleibt für meisten peinlich als Mann eine Frau zu spielen.
> Wenn dein Sohn(oder Freund) mit rosa Kleid im "RL" rumhüpfen und mit Barbies spielen würde.Dann würdest das auch anders sehen,oder? Richtig.



Es ist gefährlich, zwischen einem Spiel (virtuell) und der Realität derartige Parallelen zu ziehen.

Hast du eine Quest abgeschlossen, wie: "Töte X Viecher" ?

D.h. wenn du jetzt im RL rumläuft, und arme Viecher tötest, würdest Du das eventuell anders sehen, oder?
Also hör mal auf da Viecher zu töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutvalk (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute

Ich glaube, Ihr seht das allzu verbissen, es ist doch nur ein Spiel.

Mein Charakterwahl damals folgte rein ästhetischen Gesichtspunkten und die Animation der Nachtelfen, Dranaidamen und Blutelfendamen sind einfach viel netter anzusehen als so ein latschender Nachtelfenmann. Immerhin muss man mit diesen Char ja jahrelang durch die Welten wandern, also sollte das Teil auch optisch ansprechend sein, nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.

Wer hier dann unbedingt auf sexuelle Vorlieben oder ähnlichen Schwachsinn schließen muss, der hat wahrscheinlich selber ein gestörtes Verhältnis zur Sexualität.

Wir sind alles freie Menschen und leben in einer Demokratie, also sollte es wohl jeden erlaubt sein mit den Avatar zu spielen, der ihm auch am besten gefällt oder der absichtlich wegen seiner Rassenfähigkeit ausgewählt worden ist. 

Bisher ist mir nur eins negativ aufgefallen.......Zwergenmänner ...........kann Zufall sein oder doch gelegentlich Systematisch......wenn  ich mal Ingame-Ärger hatte, dann genau mit diesen Typus von Spieler.

Am Ende ist die Rasse und Geschlecht eh wurscht, denn am Brunnen in Dalaran wird ja eh bloss die Rüssi gecheckt und mitgenommen oder abgelehnt, egal was da gerade in der Rüssi drin steckt,...*grins*

Blutvalk

Jäger....und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Davidoni (10. Juni 2010)

Mir kommts drauf an was cooler aussieht, wenn ich z-b bei horde n pala mach, nehm ich ganz sicher keinen männlichen Blutelfpala...das is für mich die Kiddy-Klasse NR.1


----------



## Thug (10. Juni 2010)

Vor ein paar Tagen mit neuem Account auf Blackrock gestartet.

Female Dwarf Hunter > all


----------



## bexxter83 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich mag Zwergenfrauen, hab auch eine.
Nein, die sind NICHT dick! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (10. Juni 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> *Zwei Sorten von Mann spielen weibliche Charaktere:*
> 
> *1. Der verkappte Homo (Spielt dazu meisten sogar noch nen "Kleidträger" also "Caster")*
> 
> ...



Omg aus welcher Höhle bist denn du rausgekrochen ?
Bei dir fällt mir sofort die Frage ein, ob du weist welches Jahrtausend wir haben oder machst du Feuer in der Küche noch mit Steinen ?!

In unserer Gilde würde deine Pseudopsychologie richtig fehlschlagen, denn wir haben sicher 6 oder 7 Frauen in der Gilde die auch männliche Chars spielen,
genau so wie Männer auch weibliche Chars spielen.
Einfach bunt gemischt das ganze und was das mit Homo (oder meintest du Homosapien ? ) zu tun hat, läst sich max. von deinem Präsintflutlichen-Denkmuster ableiten.

Eigentlich will ich ja keine Antwort von dir, doch was würde denn deine Hobbypsychologie dann bei mir sagen :
2 männliche (Tank, Katze) und 2 weibliche (Priesterin, DK) Chars auf 80ig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (10. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß es!

Du bist sehr meterosexuell und weißt nich, was dich mehr anzieht- Mann oder Frau. Vielleicht auch beides?


Also, nur so als Schuss ins blaue... *murmel; räusper*



Ich persönlich spiel nur männliche chars. Hängt aber damit zusammen, dass ich ab und an RP mache, und mich nicht in eine Frau bzw. in einen weiblichen char "einfühlen" kann.
Aber es gibt bei uns in der Gilde genug Frauen / Mädels, die männliche chars spielen. Warum? Du wirst weniger angebaggert, denn das hast du teils oft. Hab es selbst mal erlebt, als ein guter Freund ´nen weiblichen char anfing, und mit "Hi süße" etc tituliert wurde, bis der "andere" nach ca. einer halben Stunde nach einem Bild und der Telefonnummer fragte.


Ansonsten gilt:
Jeder das, was er mag... Emanzipation ahoi, dort bläst er... Oder sie... oder was auch immer.


----------



## soul6 (10. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mir hat einmal einer der männlichsten Männer die ich kenne auf meine entgeisterte Frage, warum er in WoW eine Frau spiele, geantwortet: "Dem gespielten Char sieht man tausende von Stunden auf den Arsch. Und wenn man schon so lange auf einen Arsch gucken muß, dann sollte es wenigstens ein hübscher Arsch sein!"



yeah....../made my day
guter Spruch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (10. Juni 2010)

@Richtigsteller
Wieso gibt es da so viele "Styler" die ICC durch sind weil sie nichts können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder sehr erfolgreich in der Arena spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiele bei Menschen, Draenei und Blutelfen immer weibliche Charakerte weil alles andere kacke aussieht.
Ich hasse es wie die männlichen Menschen und Draenei laufen, bei den Blutelfen ist es einfach das Model allgemein, sagt mir nicht zu ^^


----------



## Deaded (10. Juni 2010)

1. Bei meinen Horden Chars sind alles Mänchen. Passt einfach.
  (Dafür sehen die weibchen bei den Hordenrassen größtenteiles . . . speziell aus!)

2. Bei den Allies nicht.

Da gibt es direkt mal 3 Rassen deren Männlichen vertreter ich im Spiel nicht als Avatar haben möchte!

A: ZWERGE - - - Das ist kein Char . . . das ist ein BART! Das sieht man ja gar nichts mehr vom kopf ausser dem Bart (und vielleicht der nase)!
Und wenn man den Bart weglässt hat man ein Fass. (Ich weiss Zwerge mögen Fässer -,-)
 (Auf der anderen seite . . . weibliche Zwerge haben den Charme eine Nilpferdes . . . fallen also auch völlig raus)

B: Nachtelfen - - - fast gut gelungen - FAST. Die Männchen haben Unterarme , da würden manche Gorillas in Un´goro noch Neidisch schauen!
 Sorry . . . dieser Kontrast aus Wespentaille und Gorilla Unterarmen sieht einfach nur Grotesk aus!
 (Ausserdem knurren die irgendwie alle, da gibts einfach kein gesicht das nicht entweder doof oder Knurrig guckt??)

C: Draenei - - - Tentakel Ziegen from Outer Space . . . ok schlimm genug das sie so sprechen als ob sie grad aus Moskau importiert worden sind, nein die Männchen sehen ebenfalls völlig unproportional aus! Diese kleinen Beine sollen DIESEN Oberkörper am laufen halten??? Die Viecher müssten die ganze Zeit auf die Fresse kippen! Die haben zwar auch Gorillaunterarme, aber genau wie bei Orks und Tauren passt das wenigstens bei den Spaceziegen.
Und dann kommt einfach das Knockout argument schlechthin:
Sie haben Hörner  U N D Tentakel!!!!!! Ich meine ... WTF?? TENTAKEL???? IM GESICHT???? W O Z U ???
Überraschenderweise sehen die weiblichen Zieglein gut proportioniert aus!



Schlussendlich ist es nur eine Geschmacksfrage. Ich kenne Spieler die finden das Blutelfenweibchen Doof und Draenei Männchen cool aussehen . . . aber über Geschmack kann man ja streiten!^^

Also in diesem Sinne . . . streiten wir mal ! ^^

dEaD


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. Juni 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> *2. Der sogenannte "Styler" (Kein Gamer. Ihm kommt es nur auf den "Style" an)*


Jeder achtet auf Style. Nur deffiniert jeder Style anders.
Manche verstehen unter einem stylishen char einen gutaussehenden char andere einen Gefährlichen char.


----------



## Strickwolf (10. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es schon traurig welche Vorurteile hier herrschen. Warum sollte es Beispielsweise schlimm sein, wenn der Sohn nicht Fußball sondern mit Puppen spielt?
Ich gebe sogar offen zu das ich das getan habe.
Macht mich das zum Sonderling? Möglicherweise
aber ich finde diesen Einheitsklischeebrei auch total langweilig und bin lieber so wie es mir passt. 

Was ist schlimm daran, wenn ein Mann seine Pixelavatare tatsächlich attraktiv findet? 
Es schadet niemanden. Es tut keinem weg. Nur die Vorurteile die andere haben sind es die tatsächlich schaden und verletzend sein können. 

Ich habe da meine Philosophie: Leben und leben lassen. Jeder so wie er mag, solange ich meine Ruhe habe. 

Selbst wenn ich auf einem RP Server feststellen sollte, dass die Frau mit der ich flirte in Wirklichkeit ein Mann ist, na und? 
Wenn es RP ist, ist es RP und nicht die Realität und völlig belanglos und sagt nichts über die Menschen hinter den Charakteren aus. 
Jegliche Interpretation sollte man sich ohnehin genau überlegen, denn meistens ist sie unzureichend, falsch und beleidigend. 

Viele Menschen sind so sehr auf eine eingespielte Rolle bedacht, dass ich mich manchmal frage ob diese Leute jemals wirklich eigenständig denken oder immer nur alles vorgekaut bekommen. 

Das ist wirklich traurig. 

MFG
SW


----------



## Gnarak (10. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich ist es doch so was von Egal, ob der Char männlich oder weiblich ist. Ich habe beides, einfach so.


----------



## flohdaniel (10. Juni 2010)

Ich würde meinen langjährigen Char "Shardik" Draenei Mage, der in seiner T10 Rüstung wirklich nicht sehr elegant aussieht, auch gern eine Geschlechtsumwandlung verpassen. Glaubt ihr, man kann den Namen so belassen? Oder mache ich mich dann lächerlich?


----------



## Skyler93 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich zock auch gern maln weiblichen char(auch wenn momentan männlich mainchar ist) aber das hat einfach den grund
das ich lieber ner frau ganze zeit anglotz als n etwas daneben geratenen nachtelfen (GAY 100% ;D)
klar bei wow eher taure oder draenai oder orc (wenn ich mich widererkennen soll in nen game dann eher mit sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
aber als DUDU twink z.B. auf ally seite steht eh nur weiblich nachtelf oder männlich nachtelf an, und ehrlich wer findet
männliche nachtelfen "hübsch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muffi77 (10. Juni 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> "RP" is kein Argument.
> Es ist und bleibt für meisten peinlich als Mann eine Frau zu spielen.
> Wenn dein Sohn(oder Freund) mit rosa Kleid im "RL" rumhüpfen und mit Barbies spielen würde.Dann würdest das auch anders sehen,oder? Richtig.
> 
> ...



Ob das wirklich gerechtfertigt ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Ich denke, einige hier haben den Sinn eines Rollenspiels nicht verstanden. In einem Rollenspiel schlüpft man in eine andere Rolle, da ist es völlig egal, welches Geschlecht diese Rolle hat. 
WoW sehe ich allerdings nicht als ein klassisches Rollenspiel, was für mich nur noch mehr betont, wie irrelevant die Geschlechtswahl der eigenen Spielfigur ist. Ich gehe da schlicht nach dem, was mir vom optischen besser gefällt.


----------



## Cois (10. Juni 2010)

Mir persönlich liegt es nicht weibliche Chars zu spielen, aber.. ein Freund von mir hat es mal so passend ausgedrückt: " Du hast ein Hobby, bei dem du den großteil deiner Zeit einer Virtuellen Figur auf den Hintern starrst. Welchen Hintern würdest du bevorzugen." Übersetzungs aus dem Englischen, er ist Brite, im englischen kams besser.


----------



## gerome234 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele sowohl männliche als auch weibliche Chars. Zurzeit spiele ich eine weibliche Blutelfen Schurkin.. bin ich deshalb schwul? Ich schau eben lieber auf nen weiblichen Arsch als auf nen männlichen Orc Arsch. Also ehrlich mal.. wer so denkt, der sollte sich das mal ganz genau überlegen!


----------



## maxi_king (10. Juni 2010)

ich habe inzwischen schon 5 80er und 4 von Ihnen sind männlich. ich hab mir den spaß gemacht von jeder rasse einen 80er zu leveln nur ...

einzige weibliche spielfigur ist natürlich .... wie sollte es anders sein .... eine Paladin Blutelfin.

Männliche Blutelfen haben für mich (anscheinend bin ich da nicht der einzige) etwas leicht abstoßendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endes (10. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele nur Männer ich habe zwar mal Frauen gespielt aber ich bin ein Mann und Spiele hauptsächlich nur männliche Chars. Fast nur Tauren. Mein lieblings Volk bie WoW das einzige was nervt ist das am Hintern kratzen.


----------



## RedShirt (10. Juni 2010)

Warum nervt das am-hintern-kratzen?

Raidlead: "Yeah, ein Firstkill, machen wir einen Screen".

....

Raidlead: "Muß nochmal machen, der Druide kratzt sich grad süffisant am Arsch, das kann ich so nicht einstellen."

<3 <3 

(war als Rnd bei nem Gildenrun dabei, so hab ich Screenshot bei reinen Rnd-Raids auch nie erlebt)


----------



## moehrewinger (10. Juni 2010)

Im Endeffekt zählt doch der persönliche Geschmack, das eigene Empfinden von stylisch. Ich spiele im Moment auch als Kerl ne Blutelf-Magierin. Warum? Wollte mit Kumpels auf Horde spielen und ein Stoffl sollts auch sein. Meiner Meinung nach siehts mit weiblichen Blutelfen einfach am besten aus. Wonach sollte man den auch sonst gehen bei der Charauswahl. Ok, bei manchen Klassen wie Druide oder Pala ist man halt auf bestimmte Rassen festgelegt und es soll ja auch Leut geben die die Rasse nach Rassenfähigkeiten aussuchen aber am Ende sollts einen einfach taugen.

Als Krieger find ich Ork/männlich z.b. stylisch als Schurke eventuell Untot/männlich oder weiblich. Stoffl wie gesagt B11/weiblich. Einzig Jäger find ich passt fast ausnahmslos auf alle.


----------



## HiT-Killer (10. Juni 2010)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> der sieht schwul aus, das is schwul, voll schwul äy... etc.. ich finds voll arm dieses wort für alles zu verwenden was nicht gefällt.
> und b11 männer sehn halt wie b11 männer aus...
> 
> meine meinung



Naja ich sage ihnen nicht Gayelfen oder das sie schwul sind weil ich sie nicht mag, nein weil sie auf mich einfach SCHWUL wirken. Sry aber ich bin für alles offen aber ich habe es mir nicht nehmen lassen mir nen Weiblichen Char zu machen (was ich normalerweise nicht mache) aber ich wollte halt nen Pala auf horde Seite, und da kam ein männlicher nicht in Frage...


----------



## Bitialis (10. Juni 2010)

Ich zocke eig. fast nur weibliche Chars..
Warum?!
1. Sie casten imho nicer, schnetzeln schöner (UD - Rogue ftw)
2. Vorallem bei weniger bulligen Klassen (Blutelf UD Gnom etc.) gefallen mir weiblche Chars besser.
3. Der "Ich-Muss-beim-zocken-auf-den-Hintern-schauen-Aspekt" ergo weiblich.

Im endeffekt isses mir Wayne was ich spiele, ich spiele einfach das auf das ich gerade Lust habe


----------



## iddqdvie (10. Juni 2010)

es ist wirklich bedauernswert was manche da hineininterpretieren!

man muss wissen, dass ästhetik, etwas ist dessen massstab sich immer nach dem eigenen aussehen richtet. 

deswegen findet auch eine hässliche frau einen hässlichen typen usw. "hässlich" im auge des betrachters.

dann kommts natürlich auf die stimmigkeit an. ein weibchen als tank wär mir zu zerbrechlich. ein männlicher caster zu grob für eine robe.

wie auch immer, ich hab M und W chars, vorallem wegen der ABWECHSLUNG! 

und besten gefällt mir der männliche blutelf, warum? weil er meiner körperstatur wohl doch am nächsten kommt. ganz einfach!

aber wenn ich mir anschau, wie "geil" so ein weiblein rüberkommt und wie klein die selben rüstungsteile plötzlich werden, na da ists doch klar das man das sehen will. und wie sieht mans? genau, spielen.


ich behaupte mal alljene welche da sexuelle probleme, neigungen, unbeholfenheit oder sonstwas reininterpretieren haben irgendwelche komplexe.


----------

